# Anybody scheduled for vaccination yet?



## JimBob1952

Our state is kind of a mess, wondering what others are experiencing...


----------



## StarSong

Which state is that, JimBob?


----------



## JimBob1952

It's Virginia...ranked close to last in percentage of people vaccinated so far.


----------



## Gemma

JimBob1952 said:


> Our state is kind of a mess, wondering what others are experiencing...


No, not scheduled yet.  Folks 75+ are being taken care of first.  There is a waiting list of 12,000 people signed up at the one pharmacy who can give the vaccine, hoping to get the call to come and get vaccinated.  It's going to be a while, I think.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Yes, February 16th. Walgreen's is conducting a vaccine clinic via the CDC in my apartment building (55+) for 3 consecutive months. For some unknown reason we are classified as a long-term care facility! I am looking forward to getting it.*


----------



## chic

Pink Biz said:


> *Yes, February 16th. Walgreen's is conducting a vaccine clinic via the CDC in my apartment building (55+) for 3 consecutive months. For some unknown reason we are classified as a long-term care facility! I am looking forward to getting it.*


Good luck to you and all.


----------



## fmdog44

Texas is a mess. I'm registered but not sitting by the phone.


----------



## Sunny

Had my first one already.


----------



## Pepper

April 10th at a Racetrack.


----------



## jujube

I tried again today to register for vaccines.  The registration opened at 6 a.m., so I was at the computer at 5:45.  Tried to get on at 5:59 but "not ready".  At the stroke of 6:00 a.m., I entered the portal and got the message to not leave the page and I would be able to register when there was an opening in the process.  I actually had the computer and both cell phones "waiting".   And waiting and waiting and waiting.  At 7:28 a.m., the screen changed to the "sorry, no more openings" screen.   I don't know whether you get "in line" or the program just snatches people out of the ethernet...…   There's another go on Friday at 6:00 a.m.  I'll be there with bells (and my nightie) on.

Arrrrggggghhhhhh.

Our sh!t-for-brains Governor was on TV this morning crowing about what a great job they're doing getting the vaccine out.  Betcha he didn't have to sit by the phone waiting for an opening, hmmmm?


----------



## Aneeda72

Got husband scheduled but they would not take me-allergies


----------



## Geezerette

My state is doing a fair job. Dis very well so far with health care personnel and bringing it to nursing homes & assisted living, unfortunately after staggering numbersof deaths. My group over 75 being sched now. I have apt for 2/2 at what I hope will be a drive thru at a large Walmart. They opened up a huge arena as a site too but I’m on a walker and do t know how I could have possibly managed the distances involved. My “personal best” lately is going from one side to the other of a big grocery store. Good luck to all!


----------



## Pecos

My wife is scheduled for the 15th of Feb and I am scheduled for the 16th.
The website that South Carolina set up was hard to navigate, but we eventually got ours.


----------



## MarciKS

they're getting ready to start here in one of the empty stores at the mall for the phase for seniors.


----------



## terry123

Been trying for 2 days to get on waitlist for Texas but website is a mess.  Got on my doctor's wait list but they are not sure if they will get any.


----------



## Pappy

Nope. Was online at six this morning to sign up, but never got online to make appointment.


----------



## Aunt Bea

No.

The county where I live is starting some sort of lottery system tomorrow.  People will be able to call in or go online to enter their personal information into a pool that will have names drawn at random as the vaccine becomes available.  It sounds like a fail to me.

I'm trying to wait for the day when I can go to my local pharmacy and get a shot.


----------



## Lewkat

2nd dose coming up on Sunday.  It's stronger than the 1st so, not looking forward to this, but a must even though I had COVID.  I am 88 and they want me to have it.


----------



## J.B Books

I had covid.
So I guess I am immune for a while.
Even though I could get on the list, I will wait for others to get theirs first.


----------



## MarciKS

J.B Books said:


> I had covid.
> So I guess I am immune for a while.
> Even though I could get on the list, I will wait for others to get theirs first.


I think they said here to wait 90 days.


----------



## MarciKS

So far I've spoken to 2 people at work who've had the Moderna vaccine. No reports of symptoms so far beyond a sore arm. No other complaints. I will see what they say after the 2nd.


----------



## Don M.

I signed up on our State health dept. website, but I will be surprised if I hear anything before late Spring, early Summer.  Missouri is ranked at the bottom of the list insofar as shots being administered.


----------



## Chet

I signed up with my healthcare system provider for Feb. 19.


----------



## todalake

Geezerette said:


> My state is doing a fair job. Dis very well so far with health care personnel and bringing it to nursing homes & assisted living, unfortunately after staggering numbersof deaths. My group over 75 being sched now. I have apt for 2/2 at what I hope will be a drive thru at a large Walmart. They opened up a huge arena as a site too but I’m on a walker and do t know how I could have possibly managed the distances involved. My “personal best” lately is going from one side to the other of a big grocery store. Good luck to all!


I'm over 75 but state (Iowa) just opened up to 65 and over.   All ages 65 and older will be treated the same.   So 90 year old and 65 year old on equal footing on getting the vaccine.  I can call Feb 1 and try to get on the list.  County by county here.   One county getting 700 doses but 11,000 people over 65.    Not counting all the others in 1b group(teachers, firemen, police, emt, etc).


----------



## StarSong

MarciKS said:


> I think they said here to wait 90 days.


That's my plan.


----------



## jujube

Amazon drivers should be trained to give the shots.  That way, everyone in America would be vaccinated by Saturday.....Friday if you have Prime....


----------



## StarSong

jujube said:


> Amazon drivers should be trained to give the shots.  That way, everyone in America would be vaccinated by Saturday.....Friday if you have Prime....


Considering how often Amazon drivers can't manage to follow the instructions on the giant laminated sign right next to my doorbell: "When making deliveries please ring the doorbell", I'll pass on tasking them with delivering anything more important than dropping a few gifts and other odds and ends at my door.


----------



## Chris21E

CA, So far no...


----------



## MarciKS

StarSong said:


> That's my plan.


you had covid?


----------



## JimBob1952

Found out we could get shots through the local University medical center (since we both have doctors there) and just got our shots an hour ago.  
It was the Moderna vaccine and follow-up is scheduled in four weeks.  I take back everything I said about Virginia and its vaccination program.


----------



## StarSong

MarciKS said:


> you had covid?


Yes.


----------



## Aunt Bea

jujube said:


> Amazon drivers should be trained to give the shots.  That way, everyone in America would be vaccinated by Saturday.....Friday if you have Prime....


or maybe the ice cream trucks.


----------



## Pappy

Wife and I tried to sign up at 6am with no results. There were 3400 openings and gone within the hour. Geez...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pappy said:


> Wife and I tried to sign up at 6am with no results. There were 3400 openings and gone within the hour. Geez...


It's the same here!

The county launched a new lottery system with 10,000 slots and it was filled within 90 minutes.

Today they added another 800 - 900 slots and it filled up in minutes.

It's funny/sad that the government can find us when they want us for jury duty or to pay taxes but they can't find us to make an appointment for a vaccination.

We'll get through it!


----------



## PamfromTx

Hubby and I had our first vaccine dose yesterday morning.  It was not a very long wait.  I've experienced longer waiting times at a doctor's office.

Today I feel lethargic ...probably due to not getting enough sleep.  

I received word from my best friend that her mother had passed due to Covid-19.  I feel so guilty that I can't be there for my friend.  She was with me when my mother was gravely ill, during her passing and of course ~ at the funeral service.


----------



## terry123

fmdog44 said:


> Texas is a mess. I'm registered but not sitting by the p


----------



## PamfromTx

Aunt Bea said:


> or maybe the ice cream trucks.


I kid you not... but the 'nurse' who administered my vaccine almost threw the syring/needle at me like a dart!!!   I have never experienced anything so weird and I _*am not*_ afraid of needles and/or the pain.   I'm just hoping it had the vaccine in the syringe.  lol


----------



## fmdog44

As long as the staff members providing assistance to our congress people get theirs so they can clean offices and send emails that is all that really matters After all we elect them to work for us. Does that include burial services?


----------



## fmdog44

PamfromTx said:


> I kid you not... but the 'nurse' who administered my vaccine almost threw the syring/needle at me like a dart!!!   I have never experienced anything so weird and I _*am not*_ afraid of needles and/or the pain. I'm just hoping it had the vaccine in the syringe. lol


Be aware nonmedical persons are being recruited to give injections.
The Dentist from The Carol Burnett Show (full sketch) - Bing video


----------



## Aneeda72

I am not even on a list for the vaccine, just waiting it out


----------



## Chris21E

fmdog44 said:


> Be aware nonmedical persons are being recruited to give injections.


----------



## PamfromTx

fmdog44 said:


> Be aware nonmedical persons are being recruited to give injections.
> The Dentist from The Carol Burnett Show (full sketch) - Bing video


Oh, we are being aware.  I'm just being comical @fmdog44    They are the best hospital with the best nurses in the valley.  That is why we chose them.


----------



## Lewkat

PamfromTx said:


> I kid you not... but the 'nurse' who administered my vaccine almost threw the syring/needle at me like a dart!!!   I have never experienced anything so weird and I _*am not*_ afraid of needles and/or the pain. I'm just hoping it had the vaccine in the syringe. lol


That's how an injection is supposed to be given.  Not  bring the needle to the skin and push it in.  That is cruel.


----------



## Lewkat

After that 2nd dose, I ran a fever of 101 with shaking chills last night.  Today my muscles and joints ache beyond the pale.  Going back to bed.


----------



## PamfromTx

Lewkat said:


> That's how an injection is supposed to be given.  Not  bring the needle to the skin and push it in.  That is cruel.


Given  or thrown from 6 feet away?  lol


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Lewkat said:


> After that 2nd dose, I ran a fever of 101 with shaking chills last night.  Today my muscles and joints ache beyond the pale.  Going back to bed.


Feel better!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> Given  or thrown from 6 feet away?  lol


----------



## Gaer

I was going to wait until I can get the "one-dose".
On further deliberation, I think I'll wait until they make it into a GUMMY BEAR.

I can't find it.  Was New Mexico left out?


----------



## Lara

If this past Saturday's shopping at HomeGoods and Costco didn't kill me then nothing will so I'll pass on the vaccine. Long lines to get in, and full capacity, no parking spots...is it Christmas again already? But everybody was being good about wearing a mask I have to say. There was often no way to stay 6' apart though.


----------



## PamfromTx

Gaer said:


> I was going to wait until I can get the "one-dose".
> On further deliberation, I think I'll wait until they make it into a GUMMY BEAR.
> 
> I can't find it.  Was New Mexico left out?


Not sure as I haven't heard from my relatives in Albuquerque @Gaer


----------



## bowmore

Sunny said:


> Had my first one already.


Me too


----------



## Sassycakes

*Me and my Husband are scheduled for our shot on Friday. We live in Pennsylvania and we will get the shot at a local Hospital.*


----------



## todalake

Lara said:


> If this past Saturday's shopping at HomeGoods and Costco didn't kill me then nothing will so I'll pass on the vaccine. Long lines to get in, and full capacity, no parking spots...is it Christmas again already? But everybody was being good about wearing a mask I have to say. There was often no way to stay 6' apart though.


Do our shopping at Costco M-F during senior hour.   One hour before opened to general public.    Few people at that time although seeing more people who don't look like they fit the requirements.    Pre-existing conditions or over 65.    Probably same ones that ignore handicap parking.     Get handicap sticker for car because of grandma but use it all the time even tho grandma not there.


----------



## Becky1951

todalake said:


> Do our shopping at Costco M-F during senior hour.   One hour before opened to general public.    Few people at that time although seeing more people who don't look like they fit the requirements.    Pre-existing conditions or over 65.    Probably same ones that ignore handicap parking.     Get handicap sticker for car because of grandma but use it all the time even tho grandma not there.


Maybe the ones who look like they don't fit have an invisible illness.. Can you tell by looking at someone if they have cancer or a heart condition? I can't.


----------



## Lewkat

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 147475


Aww, c'mon, Pam.  We nurses are taught to shoot it in like a dart so we cause less damage to tissues.  Also, shouldn't hurt since it shocks you.  lol.


----------



## officerripley

It looked yesterday on our county's website like we'd be able to make an apptmt. to get the vaccine but Huzz decided against it; unfortunately he'd been talking to his cousin who's even more paranoid & even more of a Covid-denier than Huzz is, so Huzz decides naw, we don't need the vax. Then Huzz had apptmts. with 2 diff. doctors yesterday who said "Get the vaccine!" so we get back on the county's site today & no more appointments available. So I don't know when we'll get it.


----------



## PamfromTx

Lara said:


> If this past Saturday's shopping at HomeGoods and Costco didn't kill me then nothing will so I'll pass on the vaccine. Long lines to get in, and full capacity, no parking spots...is it Christmas again already? But everybody was being good about wearing a mask I have to say. There was often no way to stay 6' apart though.


You are very fortunate @Lara 

Our county is not so lucky.


----------



## PamfromTx

Lewkat said:


> Aww, c'mon, Pam.  We nurses are taught to shoot it in like a dart so we cause less damage to tissues.  Also, shouldn't hurt since it shocks you.  lol.


No pain at all @Lewkat    It was a wonderful experience!


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> Not sure as I haven't heard from my relatives in Albuquerque @Gaer


@Gaer I just read in AOL that CVS Pharmacy will be offering the vaccine in several states.  Up to driving to El Paso?  I didn't see New Mexico on the list.  

My oldest sister received her 1st vaccine.  I am so relieved.


----------



## Chris21E

Becky1951 said:


> Maybe the ones who look like they don't fit have an invisible illness. Can you tell by looking at someone if they have cancer or a heart condition? I can't.


Thank you, I'm one that does not look like anything is wrong. It true and yesterday almost took another life-ending event.


----------



## jujube

Well, I've been up two mornings this week to log on exactly at 6 a.m. and try to "get in line" when registration starts at 6.  It takes between 1 1/2 hours to 2 hours for the site to change to "all appointments taken".  I'm doing this 2-3 times a week, as well as other times.  No luck yet.  This morning, I was logged in on two laptops and two cellphones and STILL no luck.  I'm even trying counties all around....


----------



## PamfromTx

jujube said:


> Well, I've been up two mornings this week to log on exactly at 6 a.m. and try to "get in line" when registration starts at 6.  It takes between 1 1/2 hours to 2 hours for the site to change to "all appointments taken".  I'm doing this 2-3 times a week, as well as other times.  No luck yet.  This morning, I was logged in on two laptops and two cellphones and STILL no luck.  I'm even trying counties all around....


It took me a long time as well @jujube and I finally got a tad aggressive with a particular place and they changed their tune, so to speak and gave us a slot to go in and receive the vaccine.  Keep on trying.  Good luck.


----------



## fmdog44

Nothing so far in Houston


----------



## Liberty

jujube said:


> Well, I've been up two mornings this week to log on exactly at 6 a.m. and try to "get in line" when registration starts at 6.  It takes between 1 1/2 hours to 2 hours for the site to change to "all appointments taken".  I'm doing this 2-3 times a week, as well as other times.  No luck yet.  This morning, I was logged in on two laptops and two cellphones and STILL no luck.  I'm even trying counties all around....


Are there any "hubs" or "sub hubs" in your area?


----------



## Liberty

We're scheduled for our second Moderna shot on Feb. 17th.  Got our first shot at a neighboring county's "sub hub".  Nice Texas hill country experience.  Grass root folks smiling and jabbing. 

We plan on taking macadamia nut triple chocolate chip cookies when we go back...our neighbors and us, that is...lol.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I jst happened to catch an announcement from our health department yesterday on Facebook right when it was posted. I tried to get an appointment for tomorrow (first available day) but no appointments available. So I went to Saturday and was able to book appointments for both hubby and myself. Now we`ll see if they end up having enough vaccine...


----------



## PamfromTx

jujube said:


> Well, I've been up two mornings this week to log on exactly at 6 a.m. and try to "get in line" when registration starts at 6.  It takes between 1 1/2 hours to 2 hours for the site to change to "all appointments taken".  I'm doing this 2-3 times a week, as well as other times.  No luck yet.  This morning, I was logged in on two laptops and two cellphones and STILL no luck.  I'm even trying counties all around....


Going to a different county is how my oldest sister was able to receive the vaccine.


----------



## Liberty

You do what you have to do to get in line.  So many people, so little time to get in ine it seems.  Of course  it will probably all open up at once...when the vaccines get more plentiful and the distribution learning curve is conquered.  

Best to get in with a place and stay there if you can...after all we can smell booster shots in the making...lol.


----------



## PamfromTx

Liberty said:


> We're scheduled for our second Moderna shot on Feb. 17th.  Got our first shot at a neighboring county's "sub hub".  Nice Texas hill country experience.  Grass root folks smiling and jabbing.
> 
> We plan on taking macadamia nut triple chocolate chip cookies when we go back...our neighbors and us, that is...lol.


@Liberty   Do you reside around Kerrville?


----------



## Liberty

PamfromTx said:


> @Liberty   Do you reside around Kerrville?


No, we live in the far northwest of the Houston area ... about 40 minutes from Brenham.  Do you know where that is?  We got the shot and are scheduled for the second one there.  They have a sub hub operating on the fairgrounds for about 5 counties.  Brenham is in Washington county (birthplace of the Republic of Texas) and home to the famous Blue Bell Ice Cream Creamery.


----------



## Liberty

PamfromTx said:


> @Liberty   Do you reside around Kerrville?


Whereabouts do you live Pam...anywhere near us?


----------



## Marie5656

None available here in NY yet. 
Btw------


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

I finally got my first dose. Overnight I was feverish but I slept better than most nights. Currently, just a little soreness in my arm.

It's a good feeling to know that 2 weeks after my second dose, I should have 94% protection from this dreadful disease.


----------



## PamfromTx

Liberty said:


> No, we live in the far northwest of the Houston area ... about 40 minutes from Brenham.  Do you know where that is?  We got the shot and are scheduled for the second one there.  They have a sub hub operating on the fairgrounds for about 5 counties.  Brenham is in Washington county (birthplace of the Republic of Texas) and home to the famous Blue Bell Ice Cream Creamery.


Yes, I know where Brenham is.  I am originally from Uvalde and now reside in Edinburg.


----------



## PamfromTx

Liberty said:


> Whereabouts do you live Pam...anywhere near us?


No where near you.  Edinburg.  My husband has relatives in the Houston area though.  My family is located in Central Texas.


----------



## Lara

PamfromTx said:


> You are very fortunate @Lara
> 
> Our county is not so lucky.View attachment 147817


Oh my, Pam. You had 14 deaths...in one day on Feb 3...in one county...??
I just checked and my county had 0 new cases and 0 deaths on Feb 3.
We had 2 deaths for the week....that's 2 deaths too many.
Be careful Pam. My prayers are with you


----------



## needshave

Ohio, I'm scheduled for Saturday 2-06. Teachers and my age group are scheduled for the same week.


----------



## SeaBreeze

No, we're not rushing to get one yet, there seems to be a lot of conflicting info and confusion.  We have Kaiser Medicare Advantage, so I get emails from them regularly, they've said nothing about a set process where they're giving patients guaranteed appointments.  My husband is 70 and I'm 68, and we've pretty much been isolating since mid-March and not been around many people at all.  We're thinking we'll just wait for the Johnson & Johnson vaccine to be available, only one shot.  We'll see how things are going in the future, and play it by ear.


----------



## Liberty

PamfromTx said:


> No where near you.  Edinburg.  My husband has relatives in the Houston area though.  My family is located in Central Texas.


Wow, you are way down in the valley!  7 hours away from us.  Shucks.


----------



## jujube

Well, another hour and a half I'll never get back.  I had four devices signed into the "waiting list" and never got lucky.  Next chance, Monday, then Tuesday, then Thursday.  This is becoming a part-time job for me.


----------



## 1955er

Scheduled to get mine next week. I don't like needles so I'll snort mine.


----------



## Pappy

Yes....I finally got an appointment for next Thursday at our local Publix market. Finally. My wife wasn’t so lucky. We’ll try again next week.


----------



## Liberty

Pappy said:


> Yes....I finally got an appointment for next Thursday at our local Publix market. Finally. My wife wasn’t so lucky. We’ll try again next week.


Maybe keep trying to get her an appt. at another Publix?


----------



## Pappy

Liberty said:


> Maybe keep trying to get her an appt. at another Publix?


Yep. Next Monday will try again.


----------



## Butterfly

PamfromTx said:


> It took me a long time as well @jujube and I finally got a tad aggressive with a particular place and they changed their tune, so to speak and gave us a slot to go in and receive the vaccine.  Keep on trying.  Good luck.


That sounds like a very frustrating way to have to do it.  Here in NM, you sign up on the DOH website, giving age and underlying conditions (they sort you into groups by age, conditions, type of employment -- i.e., medical workers and first responders, residents of nursing homes, etc., go first, people between certain ages and/or with certain serious underlying problems go second, and so on).   

When you sign up you are assigned an ID number and they notify you when it's your turn and when and where to go, so there's no struggle to find a slot.  In the interim, you receive "be patient" type updates so you don't worry you've fallen off the list.  It seems to be working very well here.


----------



## PamfromTx

Liberty said:


> Wow, you are way down in the valley!  7 hours away from us.  Shucks.


@Liberty     Too far from everyone!  I remember while still living in Uvalde my husband telling me we were going to move to the valley and I just wept.  I had heard such bad stories about the valley and was petrified of living here and moving away from my loved ones for the first time.  We've been here 22 years and so far have had a nice life while living in the tropics.


----------



## PamfromTx

Butterfly said:


> That sounds like a very frustrating way to have to do it.  Here in NM, you sign up on the DOH website, giving age and underlying conditions (they sort you into groups by age, conditions, type of employment -- i.e., medical workers and first responders, residents of nursing homes, etc., go first, people between certain ages and/or with certain serious underlying problems go second, and so on).
> 
> When you sign up you are assigned an ID number and they notify you when it's your turn and when and where to go, so there's no struggle to find a slot.  In the interim, you receive "be patient" type updates so you don't worry you've fallen off the list.  It seems to be working very well here.


I tried many ways of giving the County Judge ideas to better improve their process.  I was ignored with my suggestions.  So, I finally called a hospital and just let them have it.  I was not rude, just a tad aggressive.


----------



## Kaila

Hi all,
I am following along with this thread, as best I am able,,,,
I would love to see updates from members posting here....

Who either have not been able to get the vaccine yet,

OR, who have had one, but not the 2nd,

OR have had the 2nd.

Was your reaction worse to the 2nd one than to the first one?

How are each of you doing?

@Lewkat
How are you doing, after your difficulties?

@MarciKS
Have you gotten your 2nd one yet?
How did that go for you?

@Aneeda72
Your husband had an appt; did he get his?
And did you get an appt for your first one yet?

Others here....?

I wish we could be tested afterwards, to see how much immune/antibody response we each do get,
but I comprehend that they just can't add more to what needs to be done.


----------



## MarciKS

Kaila said:


> Hi all,
> I am following along with this thread, as best I am able,,,,
> I would love to see updates from members posting here....
> 
> Who either have not been able to get the vaccine yet,
> 
> OR, who have had one, but not the 2nd,
> 
> OR have had the 2nd.
> 
> Was your reaction worse to the 2nd one than to the first one?
> 
> How are each of you doing?
> 
> @Lewkat
> How are you doing, after your difficulties?
> 
> @MarciKS
> Have you gotten your 2nd one yet?
> How did that go for you?
> 
> @Aneeda72
> Your husband had an appt; did he get his?
> And did you get an appt for your first one yet?
> 
> Others here....?
> 
> I wish we could be tested afterwards, to see how much immune/antibody response we each do get,
> but I comprehend that they just can't add more to what needs to be done.


I've had both doses of Pfizer. I'm fine Kaila. First one made me tired. Made my shoulder hurt for a couple days. I woke up the next day with a sore arm and a headache. No fever but hot and tired all day. The second dose I made me tired. I had a sore arm for 2 days and a fever so couldn't go to work on day two. Fevered lightly off and on. It got down to 99° finally that evening. Slept most of that day. No other ill effects.


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> Hi all,
> I am following along with this thread, as best I am able,,,,
> I would love to see updates from members posting here....
> 
> Who either have not been able to get the vaccine yet,
> 
> OR, who have had one, but not the 2nd,
> 
> OR have had the 2nd.
> 
> Was your reaction worse to the 2nd one than to the first one?
> 
> How are each of you doing?
> 
> @Lewkat
> How are you doing, after your difficulties?
> 
> @MarciKS
> Have you gotten your 2nd one yet?
> How did that go for you?
> 
> @Aneeda72
> Your husband had an appt; did he get his?
> And did you get an appt for your first one yet?
> 
> Others here....?
> 
> I wish we could be tested afterwards, to see how much immune/antibody response we each do get,
> but I comprehend that they just can't add more to what needs to be done.


My husband appointment is February 12 at 10:45.  The county’s computer said my appointment was at 10:30.  He received the needed confirmation, I did not.  After two weeks of trying and after holding again for 2 hours, I finally got a live person.

She said to go with him, tell them the computer told me I had an appointment but I didn’t get confirmation.  In addition, she checked and my appointment did not show on their system and it would not let her add me.  Their computers were crashing a lot.

She said they may be able to give me a shot if, I guess, someone does not show up for theirs.  She had a vaccine available at a different location, but it was near the same time as his so she would not give me the appointment.    I’ll go with him and see what they say since the worst that can happen is, I don’t get the vaccine which is where I am anyway.

I just want to go see my daughter and family as do we all.  I figure it won’t hurt to try.  But I’ll get it eventually or not.


----------



## Kaila

@Aneeda72 
Thanks for responding, as I had been wondering.
Wow, you eventually got a live person!
But it's disappointing that still did not get you a confirmation Or other definite option.

@MarciKS 
I am glad to read your reply, as well!
Thanks for sharing your experience, and I am glad you have been able to get both.
With your job, and with your conditions, especially.

Thanks again, both of you.


----------



## MarciKS

Kaila said:


> @Aneeda72
> Thanks for responding, as I had been wondering.
> Wow, you eventually got a live person!
> But it's disappointing that still did not get you a confirmation Or other definite option.
> 
> @MarciKS
> I am glad to read your reply, as well!
> Thanks for sharing your experience, and I am glad you have been able to get both.
> With your job, and with your conditions, especially.
> 
> Thanks again, both of you.


Not a problem.


----------



## jalou65

*My husband got his first shot (Moderna) this past Tuesday.  I get mine this coming Monday.  His arm was just a wee bit sore for 24 hours.  We're in Ohio and had no trouble getting appointments at our local Kroger's grocery store.*


----------



## horseless carriage

Well that's me vaccinated. At half eleven this morning, I turned up, parked up, filled in the blurb, queued up, went into the surgery, got inoculated and that was it, done and dusted. Don't know why all the staff kept going on about my attire.


----------



## Sassycakes

*My husband and I got our first vaccine shot yesterday and we are scheduled for our second shot on March 1st. My Husband did experience arm pain after the shot but surprisingly I was fine. It was the Pfizer vaccine. The place where we went was wonderful. They took us right on the time of our appointment and then made us sit and rest for a half an hour after to make sure we were OK*.


----------



## needshave

Got my first vaccination today ((Moderna), It was very organized and disciplined procedure. The biggest problem was a lady trying to get a vaccination when she didn't have an appointment. She tried to convince everyone that it should be first come first serve. Once she was out of the way and things started it was an orchestrated event. No side affect, my arm was burning on the way back but all good now. 2nd dose was scheduled before I left, March 03...

Hello Anneda, Marg.


----------



## Aneeda72

needshave said:


> Got my first vaccination today ((Moderna), It was very organized and disciplined procedure. The biggest problem was a lady trying to get a vaccination when she didn't have an appointment. She tried to convince everyone that it should be first come first serve. Once she was out of the way and things started it was an orchestrated event. No side affect, my arm was burning on the way back but all good now. 2nd dose was scheduled before I left, March 03...
> 
> Hello Anneda, Marg.


 that may be me soon


----------



## jujube

Butterfly said:


> That sounds like a very frustrating way to have to do it.  Here in NM, you sign up on the DOH website, giving age and underlying conditions (they sort you into groups by age, conditions, type of employment -- i.e., medical workers and first responders, residents of nursing homes, etc., go first, people between certain ages and/or with certain serious underlying problems go second, and so on).
> 
> When you sign up you are assigned an ID number and they notify you when it's your turn and when and where to go, so there's no struggle to find a slot.  In the interim, you receive "be patient" type updates so you don't worry you've fallen off the list.  It seems to be working very well here.


I sure wish they'd do it that way here in Florida!  Here, it's try and try and try...…    I have my finger on the key and at the very stroke of 6 a.m., I'm logged into the system.  And I sit there for at least 1 1/2 hours being assured that I'm in line for the 3,000 or 4,000 shots they're offering today.  I'm not sure how 4,000 people get ahead of me every time....


----------



## Butterfly

jujube said:


> I sure wish they'd do it that way here in Florida!  Here, it's try and try and try...…    I have my finger on the key and at the very stroke of 6 a.m., I'm logged into the system.  And I sit there for at least 1 1/2 hours being assured that I'm in line for the 3,000 or 4,000 shots they're offering today.  I'm not sure how 4,000 people get ahead of me every time....


IMHO, that's a crazy way to do it, and bound to cause frustration for all concerned.  

The way they're doing it here seems very fair.  You just are where you are in line, depending on age, etc.  Doesn't matter who signed up first, or how important you are.  There's no just showing up and getting a shot, no line jumping, no sneaking off to another part of the state to get it sooner, etc.  I read somewhere that there are exceptions for newly hired medical people, first responders, etc., because of their jobs, but that's about it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

horseless carriage said:


> Well that's me vaccinated. At half eleven this morning, I turned up, parked up, filled in the blurb, queued up, went into the surgery, got inoculated and that was it, done and dusted. Don't know why all the staff kept going on about my attire.
> View attachment 148341


Great photo!






_My future’s so bright, I gotta wear shades..._


----------



## needshave

24 hours after vaccine, no side affects.


----------



## Rosemarie

I had mine earlier this week. I was early for my appointment but the waiting room was empty and I was straight in and straight out. I felt rough for a couple of days, but I'm fine now.


----------



## horseless carriage

needshave said:


> 24 hours after vaccine, no side affects.


Yes I concur, I received my first shot last Saturday, they told me that it came from the Astra Zenica plant in Russia. There's a lot of hype in the press about it but I wanted to let you know that it’s completely safe with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι χoρoshό я чувствую себя немного странно и я думаю, что вытащил ослиные уши.


----------



## Becky1951

"There's a lot of hype in the press about it but I wanted to let you know that it’s completely safe with иo side effects."

What's true for you isn't true for everyone..
Not everyone reacts the same.


----------



## needshave

My wife became eligible for her Vaccine starting this AM. She was able to schedule for tomorrow at 11:30. So her turn is tomorrow. (Ohio)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

New Jersey is very slow. We signed up to get an appointment but haven't heard. 
Maybe its an omen. I've been rethinking this. I just don't like the idea how quickly they pushed these vaccines through. My son told me 3 people he knows got the vaccine and became quite sick for days. 
I will make the decision when and if we get to make an appointment which I think will be a long time coming.


----------



## StarSong

Ruth n Jersey said:


> New Jersey is very slow. We signed up to get an appointment but haven't heard.
> Maybe its an omen. I've been rethinking this. I just don't like the idea how quickly they pushed these vaccines through. My son told me 3 people he knows got the vaccine and became quite sick for days.
> I will make the decision when and if we get to make an appointment which I think will be a long time coming.


Interesting.  All my NJ friends have been vaccinated, some twice.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

StarSong said:


> Interesting.  All my NJ friends have been vaccinated, some twice.


We live in a rural area on the border of PA so maybe it takes longer for us.


----------



## Aunt Marg

horseless carriage said:


> Well that's me vaccinated. At half eleven this morning, I turned up, parked up, filled in the blurb, queued up, went into the surgery, got inoculated and that was it, done and dusted. Don't know why all the staff kept going on about my attire.
> View attachment 148341


They carried on about you, Horseless, because you're a standout in today's day and age... a man with class and style. 

Whenever I see a man all dressed up (like you), I always do a double take, not because I'm checking him out, but because I just love a well-dressed man.


----------



## horseless carriage

You are a charmer Marg, but I love it. But the real credit has to go to my dress maker. In this photo, at a wedding, she made my shirt and trousers, her own suit and top, and her eye for detail is spot on. When she had her hat made she asked her milliner to make a matching feather for my hat band.


----------



## StarSong

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 148884
> You are a charmer Marg, but I love it. But the real credit has to go to my dress maker. In this photo, at a wedding, she made my shirt and trousers, her own suit and top, and her eye for detail is spot on. When she had her hat made she asked her milliner to make a matching feather for my hat band.


Your wife is very talented, HC.  Lucky you - and lucky her to be married to someone who so appreciates her efforts!


----------



## jujube

WOO-HOO!!!   2 1/2 hours on the computer this morning and I have appointments for both of us!  Different days, but who cares?  I'm Saturday, he's Friday.   And no having to go to another county, either.  Only 10 minutes from our house.


----------



## Don M.

I got the first shot this morning....Moderna.  Easy deal at the local county health center.  There were only a half dozen people in the waiting room, and by the time I filled out the paperwork, they called my name.  I hardly felt the shot, and had to wait 15 minutes to see if I had any reactions, then I was good to go.  They will schedule me for the 2nd shot to be administered in about 30 days.  I should know by this time tomorrow if I have any reactions to the shot.  If all goes well, my wife will get her first shot next week, and hopefully by April, we will be all done with this, and can begin to mingle again....wearing a mask in public, of course.


----------



## -Oy-

Had mine yesterday. Felt a bit of a prick.


----------



## Becky1951

-Oy- said:


> Had mine yesterday. Felt a bit of a prick.


Do you often feel a bit of a prick?


Sorry sorry, I  just couldn't resist injecting...some humor.


----------



## -Oy-

Becky1951 said:


> Do you often feel a bit of a prick?
> 
> 
> Sorry sorry, I  just couldn't resist injecting...some humor.



More often than I'd like


----------



## Sunny

Just got the second dose today. No reactions at all, so far.


----------



## DaveA

Got my first shot yesterday.  By appointment only.  No lines.  In and out in about 25 minutes including the mandatory 15 mins. that you have to sit in the chair after the jab.  Couldn't have been a smoother operation and they gave me my appointment for the second shot.  Early March at the same time of day as yesterday.

My wife was notified by her primary care doc and goes today for her first shot.

They're in Phase II here in our state.  Those 75 and older.  Phase I was for healthcare workers and those whose job requires them to be in contact with people - teachers, social workers, etc..  Phase III will be for the general public.


----------



## Sunny

No reactions at all after the first shot.

Immediately after the second shot (2 days ago), no reactions either. But I woke up yesterday with a whole slew of unpleasant symptoms, including a fever. I felt sick as a dog for the whole morning, then it began to slightly improve, leaving me with two symptoms for the rest of the day:  chills (I just couldn't warm up no matter how many layers I wore), and extreme fatigue.

Slept OK last night, and woke up fine this morning. So it's no fun after that second shot, but at least it goes away quickly. I really didn't expect this, as I've never had any adverse reactions to any vaccine, and I've had them all.  They don't give you any warning to expect this, and people should know, so they can at least plan to stay home that day.


----------



## DaveA

Our 20-some grandson says that the first shot makes us immune to COVID 9-1/2 and we are now able to stand within 3 ft of other folks, rather than the previous 6 ft.


----------



## Becky1951

DaveA said:


> Our 20-some grandson says that the first shot makes us immune to COVID 9-1/2 and we are now able to stand within 3 ft of other folks, rather than the previous 6 ft.


The first shot does not make you fully immune.
The 6ft social distancing hasn't changed.

Where did your grandson get his information? It could be very dangerous to trust a 3ft social distancing unless the CDC changes it to 3ft.


----------



## Don M.

DaveA said:


> Our 20-some grandson says that the first shot makes us immune to COVID 9-1/2 and we are now able to stand within 3 ft of other folks, rather than the previous 6 ft.



Wrong!  The CDC says that it can take about 14 days, AFTER the 2nd shot before the immune system is fully able to reject this virus.  Even then, a person who has received the vaccine can still transmit it to others if they have the virus on their hands, clothes, etc.  The "6 ft." rule is going to have to remain in effect for many more months.


----------



## J.B Books

Becky1951 said:


> The first shot does not make you fully immune.
> The 6ft social distancing hasn't changed.
> 
> Where did your grandson get his information? It could be very dangerous to trust a 3ft social distancing unless the CDC changes it to 3ft.


it was said in jest


----------



## Becky1951

J.B Books said:


> it was said in jest


Well that wasn't made clear in your post.

I hope no one reads it without reading the replies and believes it.


----------



## Liberty

PamfromTx said:


> @Liberty     Too far from everyone!  I remember while still living in Uvalde my husband telling me we were going to move to the valley and I just wept.  I had heard such bad stories about the valley and was petrified of living here and moving away from my loved ones for the first time.  We've been here 22 years and so far have had a nice life while living in the tropics.      View attachment 148259


Love the "living in the tropics" part...lol.


----------



## Pepper

Just had first of Moderna vaccine at a local Walgreens.  4 weeks from today scheduled for #2.


----------



## J.B Books

Becky1951 said:


> Well that wasn't made clear in your post.
> 
> I hope no one reads it without reading the replies and believes it.


It wasn't my post. I'm just pointing it out.

*He said  "Our 20-some grandson says that the first shot makes us immune to COVID 9-1/2 and we are now able to stand within 3 ft of other folks, rather than the previous 6 ft."*

Don't you see the humor in that?


----------



## Becky1951

J.B Books said:


> It wasn't my post. I'm just pointing it out.
> 
> *He said  "Our 20-some grandson says that the first shot makes us immune to COVID 9-1/2 and we are now able to stand within 3 ft of other folks, rather than the previous 6 ft."*
> 
> Don't you see the humor in that?


Since so much misinformation is going around, no I didn't.

However if a emoji like  was added it would have been clear.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Getting my first tomorrow at a nearby Walgreens, very simple sign up.NYS


----------



## Sassycakes

*Me and My Husband had our first shot and our due for our second shot on March 1st. Only my husband had a sore arm for a day after the 1st shot. I didn't experience any discomfort. Today he was talking to a friend and his friend said that when anyone gets their second shot they should do it in the opposite arm. Is that true?*


----------



## StarSong

J.B Books said:


> It wasn't my post. I'm just pointing it out.
> 
> *He said  "Our 20-some grandson says that the first shot makes us immune to COVID 9-1/2 and we are now able to stand within 3 ft of other folks, rather than the previous 6 ft."*
> 
> Don't you see the humor in that?


The first time around I missed the Covid *9-1/2* instead of *19*.

As has been shown numerous times with silly "if yuo cna raed thsi" memes, humans don't check every letter or character when reading.  Our brains fill in the information for us.


----------



## Aneeda72

My husband and I got our first shot today and have our second shot March 5.  We got Pfizer vaccine.


----------



## DaveA

Sorry.   I assumed that everyone would get the humor when I mentioned  COVID 9-1/2.
Guess I should have recalled the other old joke about using the word "assume".

I'll try and keep my posts in a serious vein and leave the humor to others.
I


----------



## Aneeda72

My arm would hurt less if it just fell off , husbands arm doesn’t hurt at all.


----------



## Sunny

The second shot is the bad one. That's what happened to me, and what most people say. Be prepared to stay home and rest the following day.
My arm didn't hurt, I just felt sick. I think the vaccine actually gives you a tiny case of covid, which produces antibodies.  All I can say is, if this was a tiny case, I'd hate to get the real thing!  It was much worse than the flu.

But at least I'm immune.


----------



## Becky1951

DaveA said:


> Sorry.   I assumed that everyone would get the humor when I mentioned  COVID 9-1/2.
> Guess I should have recalled the other old joke about using the word "assume".
> 
> I'll try and keep my posts in a serious vein and leave the humor to others.
> I


Nope, we need More humor!  Keep posting any thing funny, just remember to add .

You could even tell your family about the woman who took your post seriously..I'm sure they would chuckle.


----------



## Pappy

Got mine yesterday. Sore arm today. 4 weeks I go back for 2nd shot.


----------



## Pepper

Sunny said:


> The second shot is the bad one. That's what happened to me, and what most people say. Be prepared to stay home and rest the following day.
> My arm didn't hurt, I just felt sick. *I think the vaccine actually gives you a tiny case of covid, which produces antibodies.*  All I can say is, if this was a tiny case, I'd hate to get the real thing!  It was much worse than the flu.
> 
> But at least I'm immune.


No.  No live virus in these vaccines.  
Thanks for the warning about shot #2.  As a diabetic, I also know there can be drastic changes in glucose levels.
Immune.  Yay!


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Marie5656 said:


> None available here in NY yet.
> Btw------
> 
> View attachment 148004


Check Walgreens.com/Covid vaccine


----------



## Marie5656

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Check Walgreens.com/Covid vaccine


Yes, I called yesterday. They had used up their supply, said it would be a week or s before they got more.  I registered on the site to get update emails.


----------



## Aunt Marg

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 148884
> You are a charmer Marg, but I love it. But the real credit has to go to my dress maker. In this photo, at a wedding, she made my shirt and trousers, her own suit and top, and her eye for detail is spot on. When she had her hat made she asked her milliner to make a matching feather for my hat band.


You two look absolutely dashing! 

There is no where enough of this today.


----------



## Kaila

Sassycakes said:


> his friend said that when anyone gets their second shot they should do it in the opposite arm. Is that true?



I don't know, Sassy, and I have not seen it mentioned ANYplace, one way or the other.

BUT, I myself, had previously thought of it on my own, and decided it was good for me to do, so I plan to.
I don't think it matters to most people, but again, I have found no info on it.  Just sharing my own view for myself.


----------



## StarSong

Kaila said:


> I don't know, Sassy, and I have not seen it mentioned ANYplace, one way or the other.
> 
> BUT, I myself, had previously thought of it on my own, and decided it was good for me to do, so I plan to.
> I don't think it matters to most people, but again, I have found no info on it.  Just sharing my own view for myself.


I try to always get shots in my left arm because I'm right handed.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> I try to always get shots in my left arm because I'm right handed.


I get my shots in my left arm cause I’m left handed and move that arm more, which is good to do after a shot.


----------



## Sliverfox

Had my second shot Feb 11.
Didn't have a sore   arm till evening.
Next day, I  was  rather  lazy,, headache,, went to bed early.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> I get my shots in my left arm cause I’m left handed and move that arm more, which is good to do after a shot.


I didn't know that, Aneeda!


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> I didn't know that, Aneeda!


They usually tell you to move your arm after a vaccine so it doesn’t stiffen up and swell up etc, especially after the tetanus shot.


----------



## Kaila

In the past, I usually had all mine in my left arm, because I often sleep parts of the nights, ON my right side which is sometimes too painful, for a few nights, to sleep on the side that is sore.

But I have some muscle/nerve problems, so for myself, I am planning to do the opposite arms, this time, rather than the same one, twice.
But I don't think it matters regarding the vaccine itself.

I had heard the same as Aneeda mentioned above, in general about all shots, that it's good to move the arm around, so I do that with whichever one I have a shot.


----------



## jujube

I just got my first one today. I didn't even feel the shot, but my arm is a tiny bit sore tonight.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Received our first vaccine yesterday. Moderna. Sore arm...not bad. We schedule the other one after March 12. (Walgreen’s - Wisconsin)


----------



## StarSong

DaveA said:


> Sorry.   I assumed that everyone would get the humor when I mentioned  COVID 9-1/2.
> Guess I should have recalled the other old joke about using the word "assume".
> 
> I'll try and keep my posts in a serious vein and leave the humor to others.


Not at all, Dave.  If my brain had been fully functioning I would have spotted the 9-1/2 and gotten the joke immediately.


----------



## PamfromTx

Liberty said:


> Love the "living in the tropics" part...lol.


Hasn't been tropical for a couple of days.


----------



## PamfromTx

Our second shots will be given on the 22nd of Feb.


----------



## Liberty

PamfromTx said:


> Our second shots will be given on the 22nd of Feb.


Same for us...it was rescheduled from the 17th to the 22nd at the hub in Brenham due to the brutal weather!


----------



## Sunny

I don't think which arm you get it in matters at all.  If it did, they would give you that advice when you go in to get the shot. For the coronavirus vaccine, I was asked both times, "Which arm are we using?"  Sounds like an unnecessary thing to worry about.

(In fact, I doubt that it even has to be in an arm!  Just guessing here, but I bet they could stick the vaccine into any part of your body.)


----------



## StarSong

Sunny said:


> I don't think which arm you get it in matters at all.  If it did, they would give you that advice when you go in to get the shot. For the coronavirus vaccine, I was asked both times, "Which arm are we using?"  Sounds like an unnecessary thing to worry about.
> 
> (In fact, I doubt that it even has to be in an arm!  Just guessing here, but I bet they could stick the vaccine into any part of your body.)


Excellent point.  Surely people without arms are being vaccinated.


----------



## 1955er

Sunny said:


> The second shot is the bad one. That's what happened to me, and what most people say. Be prepared to stay home and rest the following day.
> My arm didn't hurt, I just felt sick. I think the vaccine actually gives you a tiny case of covid, which produces antibodies.  All I can say is, if this was a tiny case, I'd hate to get the real thing!  It was much worse than the flu.
> 
> But at least I'm immune.


Not possible.


----------



## Liberty

PamfromTx said:


> Hasn't been tropical for a couple of days.


You got that right gal.  What a Texas size screw up!


----------



## funsearcher!

Received the 1st shot today and no aftereffects so far-2.5 hrs later. I was relieved to finally get it--pretty long line but moved fairly quickly.


----------



## Chet

I got the first shot this morning at 7:10 AM. Five people were scheduled for the same time slot, and sat at 5 different desk to get the shot. We had to wait for 15 minutes to check for a reaction and then left. Of course it had snowed overnight and I had to drive through a lot slippery slush which made a mess of the car, but at least I came back without an accident. I won't put the car in the garage now till all that frozen slush underneath melts off. Shot number 2 is in a month. Had the Pfizer vaccine. No noticeable side effects so far.


----------



## RadishRose

Finally got an appointment for tomorrow afternoon! Didn't even ask which kind.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Both my wife and I are scheduled for our first dose on Saturday the 27th.


----------



## Ruthanne

Delays in my area...hopefully they will get it together.


----------



## Repondering

I've had both of mine....the Moderna vax.  No significant side effects.
I'm a hospital volunteer and we were all scheduled pretty early on in this community.


----------



## fmdog44

Got an email an hour ago inviting me to go in for shot #1 on Friday. It says to wear a shirt sleeve shirts and the appointments are each ten minutes so I'm thinking I don't get out of my truck. My first drive by shooting! I just saw the enormously lone line of vehicles at this hospital. Don't know if I have the patience for it.


----------



## PamfromTx

*Received 2nd dose of Pfizer vaccine on Monday.  Soreness to arm but otherwise doing well.  So relieved.   We thought we were early when we arrived only to find about 300 peeps ahead of us.  So unlike the first time... we were like #50.  It was a long wait but well worth it.  *


----------



## Murrmurr

My 2nd injection is scheduled for Mar 1st @ 2pm.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

I had Round 1 of Moderna and am scheduled for Round 2 next week.  Only felt soreness, no other effects ~ hopefully will do the same after the next shot.   It appears shots are readily available for Seniors & essential workers here in Minnesota. Governor Walz is very conscientious about this entire process and has been a big promoter of public safety.


----------



## RadishRose

Had my first drive through Pfizer vax yesterday. Long wait.

No side effects. Mildly sore arm, but I've had worse.

2nd dose 3/17.


----------



## Glowworm

Still waiting. 65+ are the next group hopefully in March then my turn. Maybe sometime early summer. It's going really slow here possibly because they aren't giving the Astra Zeneca vaccine to the 65+ group.


----------



## Pecos

We get our second shots on the 11th of March (wife) and on the 12th of March for me. I will be so happy to get this into the "rear view mirror."


----------



## moviequeen1

A local community center in my zip code  is now taking appts for vaccine
I can sleep better knowing I'll be getting my 1st shot on March 8th


----------



## RadishRose

When I made my appointment by phone, they asked me if I was ever inside a coal mine!

I wish I thought to ask why, but I was too blown away over the fact I got an appointment for the very next day!


----------



## funsearcher!

Scheduled for my 2nd Pfizer shot on 3/11, relieved!


----------



## PamfromTx

Seriously, it is one big relief when you schedule your appointment for the first dose; then a better relief when you schedule the 2nd dose ... and of course, when you have received both doses ~ you feel happy and relieved.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Nathan

We're scheduled to get the first shot March 16th.   No big hurry- already had Covid but now with more and more variants floating around....


----------



## mellowyellow

PamfromTx said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10220823107462487


Can't see it Pam


----------



## oldiebutgoody

RadishRose said:


> When I made my appointment by phone, they asked me if I was ever inside a coal mine!
> 
> I wish I thought to ask why, but I was too blown away over the fact I got an appointment for the very next day!




Same thing happened to me - I shall try to be brief:

Weekend of Jan 30/31 = watched the news all weekend as we have been told to do for the latest updates. No news on whether vaccines are available.

Monday Feb 1 = I watched the morning news on TV. No news at all about new vaccines.

10:00 Am = I went online  to my local clinic's website.  Bulletin posted:  *Vaccines have just been delivered.  Call at once for an appointment.*

Called, waited on hold for 2 minutes.  Was asked if I could come in next day during the morning. Made an immediate appointment.

Tuesday Feb 2 = watched tv news. No data re vaccines.  Came in for appointment, took vaccine. Made new appointment for next month and went home.

Watched afternoon news on tv and finally got word that Minnesota has vaccines - call your doctor/clinic for appointment.



Somehow I got word about vaccines before the news media did!  Not complaining.  Just wondering how on earth did this happen??


----------



## PamfromTx

mellowyellow said:


> Can't see it Pam


I know, I posted something else because the picture would not show up.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Llynn

I'm a member of Kaiser. I have confirmed appts for shots 1 and 2 (mid March and April). Had I been willing to drive to Seattle, I could have had it last month.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

We put our names on the list in January and it seems like the northern part of New Jersey has dropped off the face of the earth. Not a word.
IF they would just let us know where we stand I have no problem waiting .
I'm at the point of what happens happens.  Leaning toward not getting it at all.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Wife and I have appointments for next Tuesday, March 2nd at our hospital.
Scheduled at the same time, so thats's cool.


----------



## StarSong

Made an appointment for my first shot today.  March 15, which is as far out as I could get it.  
Hoping my post-Covid symptoms have vanished by then.


----------



## J-Kat

Texas has been and continues to be a mess as far as distributing and scheduling vaccinations.  But I've had both of mine - first on January 9th and second on February 6.  Sore arm with the first but with the second I had just about every side effect that was listed - chills, headaches, etc. but, thankfully, they only lasted about 36 hours.  I got really lucky to be able to schedule the shots as I overheard a conversation at the pharmacy that only the hospitals has the vaccine and would be setting up clinics.  I went online to the hospital website and was able to schedule a time for myself and my older neighbors.  My neighbors missed their second shots due to the winter storms here in Texas.  They are waiting for a call back to reschedule.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Took my second vaccination yesterday.  My arm is sore and am feeling  fatigued.  Was planning on shopping for groceries today but will put it off at least until tomorrow. 

Hopefully, I'll be all set to go as the weather is beautiful and I want to be outdoors.


----------



## PamfromTx

My hubby and I are so thankful to have already received both vaccines.  It involved a lot of stress in getting appointments but I persevered and never gave up.   Neither one of us had any side effects.


----------



## RubyK

I received my second shot yesterday. No problems and no reaction. Got my shot right away and had to wait 15 min. after. They were very organized. I'm relieved to get it over with.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

As I indicated before, I got my second dose on Tuesday afternoon. That night I had no problems. Sometime the next morning, I had a slight fever. Different story last night, I experienced chills, fever, and aches. Did not take Tylenol because I was already aware the vaccine is doing it's work. After getting up this morning, it was like night and day (pun intended). I feel normal and refreshed. I even went to the park and walked 5 miles. Twelve more days to efficacy.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Yesterday I posted on this thread at 10:49 AM.  Just a little while later I endured a very deep fatigue.  In fact, I lost my appetite and took five naps during the day. Had a headache, slight chill, had a mad craving for sweets, and some compression on the top of my head (usually that's a sign of stress). Took 2 acetaminophen caps and had a very good night's sleep.  Today I was back on my feet and did some shopping. 
As a reward to myself, I made a terrific steak for dinner.


----------



## Baciara

I have an appointment next week, but they have already rescheduled it once. We'll see how it will be this time. Honestly, on the one hand I am happy and on the other hand I am very stressed. Can I take it well? Will there be any complications? I don't know what to think about it. We have already experienced so much and still have to overcome the pandemic. Hope everything turns out well and we can overcome it!


----------



## StarSong

Baciara said:


> I have an appointment next week, but they have already rescheduled it once. We'll see how it will be this time. Honestly, on the one hand I am happy and on the other hand I am very stressed. Can I take it well? Will there be any complications? I don't know what to think about it. We have already experienced so much and still have to overcome the pandemic. Hope everything turns out well and we can overcome it!


We'll hope for the best.  Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Liberty

Pecos said:


> We get our second shots on the 11th of March (wife) and on the 12th of March for me. I will be so happy to get this into the "rear view mirror."


So were we Pecos.  We had wonderful experiences for both shots and it was a joy to watch the national guard in action.
Being fully vaccinated brings a big sigh of relief to both of us...now just waiting for son and sig other to get their jabs...then we can get together again...happy, happy, happy!


----------



## bowmore

We just got our 2nd dose!!!  In our county there were many doses available, especially for 2nd doses.


----------



## Aneeda72

Just got the second shot.  Once again arm hurts really bad, plus a headache.  Hope I don’t get any other issues but glad I got the shots.


----------



## Serenity4321

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm   I got my first shot 3/3 and had no reaction. Waiting for my 2nd on 4/2
My question..is it possible to get your first shot with no side effects and the second to have side effects?? I was thinkong/hoping  if I did not have a reactino to the first I would be fine with the second.. Maybe I should not ask...


----------



## Aneeda72

Serenity4321 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm   I got my first shot 3/3 and had no reaction. Waiting for my 2nd on 4/2
> My question..is it possible to get your first shot with no side effects and the second to have side effects?? I was thinkong/hoping  if I did not have a reactino to the first I would be fine with the second.. Maybe I should not ask...


My husband had no problem with the first, after the second, his arm is hurting as well.


----------



## debodun

I received an automated phone call from the county about six weeks ago telling of the vaccination priority schedule and that I would be notified when I was eligible. Since then I haven't heard a thing.


----------



## Serenity4321

Aneeda72 said:


> My husband had no problem with the first, after the second, his arm is hurting as well.


TY..I did not feel anything until I touched my arm where I had the shot and it was a litte sore..but no big deal.
 Congrats to you on getting past the shots!!


----------



## Irwin

We just made our appointments. Next Friday we get our first shots -- then a few week later, our second.


----------



## Marie5656

Sassycakes said:


> *\Today he was talking to a friend and his friend said that when anyone gets their second shot they should do it in the opposite arm. Is that true?*


*I just got my first shot today. A friend told me the same thing about using the opposite arm for second shot. Did not think to ask today. I go back on April 2nd for the second one. I will have to remember to ask about it*


----------



## fmdog44

I have registered with four different sources and got one response and that appointment was cancelled and they have never called back. Now the brackets for who can get one is expanding which will make the wait even longer. A system known as "Chaos".


----------



## Liberty

Serenity4321 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm   I got my first shot 3/3 and had no reaction. Waiting for my 2nd on 4/2
> My question..is it possible to get your first shot with no side effects and the second to have side effects?? I was thinkong/hoping  if I did not have a reactino to the first I would be fine with the second.. Maybe I should not ask...


Yes, it is the second shot that most often showed more side effects in the clinical trials. Also, the younger you were the more apt to have side effects (second shot).  It was that way for my husband and myself and our neighbors as we got the shots on the same day.  No big deal, like just having an "off day"... fatigue and a bit of brain fog.  Just rest and do whatever you enjoy or makes you happy for the next day.  The symptoms will show from 8-12 hours after the shot.  They lasted for maybe up to a day for us.  Not to worry...lol.


----------



## Liberty

Marie5656 said:


> *I just got my first shot today. A friend told me the same thing about using the opposite arm for second shot. Did not think to ask today. I go back on April 2nd for the second one. I will have to remember to ask about it*


We got ours on the same arm.  Not an issue.  May be sore for a couple days.  Being left handed it made sense to me  to have the shots on my right arm...lol.


----------



## Ruthanne

I just posted in the other thread with almost the same title.  I gave up on CVS because I kept trying their website to register and it won't allow me to because they are all booked up.  I looked on Ohio's health dept. website and they indicated Discount Drug Mart has the vaccine available so I went to their website and was able to register but did not get an appointment yet...they will text me when it's available.  At least I was able to register!  That darned CVS has a horrible system in place.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Baciara said:


> Can I take it well?




My best advice is, please be sure that you do not have any heavy activity planned for the next day. This way just in case complications do arise, you can be safe at home.  Please have acetaminophen handy.   On another site a couple of folks recommended that you have plenty of fruit juice as well.  Come to think of it, I did drink quite a bit of orange juice on the next couple of days.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Liberty said:


> Being left handed





Being left handed is a sign of  intelligence.


----------



## Aneeda72

Marie5656 said:


> *I just got my first shot today. A friend told me the same thing about using the opposite arm for second shot. Did not think to ask today. I go back on April 2nd for the second one. I will have to remember to ask about it*


I used the opposite arm since it hurt my primary use arm so much.  Glad I did as my other arm hurts more.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> I just posted in the other thread with almost the same title.  I gave up on CVS because I kept trying their website to register and it won't allow me to because they are all booked up.  I looked on Ohio's health dept. website and they indicated Discount Drug Mart has the vaccine available so I went to their website and was able to register but did not get an appointment yet...they will text me when it's available.  At least I was able to register!  That darned CVS has a horrible system in place.


My daughter has registered on all the sites she can and is on several waiting lists.


----------



## Aneeda72

So when we went in, to get our second shots everyone thanked us for showing up.  When we walked in to the area to get the shot there was an older guy on a gurney surrounded by paramedics and on monitors.  Guessing he didn’t take well to his second shot.

Then got my second shot.  Husband got his and since we don’t wear wedding rings the nurse asked my husband if we were related.  Yup, husband replied yes.    Oh dear God, I actually screamed “no, we are not related”.  Lord love a duck, how many ways can he be a total idiot?
I can’t even take him to get a vaccine.  

Since I am high risk the nurse told me if I felt anything, anything at all to tell them right away and I had to wait a half hour.  She walked me to the next station, sat me down, and told the nurse in that area to watch me closely.  Saying they take reactions very seriously.

The second nurse pointed to the other room and said, see, those paramedics over there, they are there for you if you have an issue.  Alrighty then, that may be feel oh so confident-not.  Before we left, we were warned if I felt anything, anything at all call the paramedics or get the hospital.  Ok.  I really want to go now.  Bye.

I’m thinking these guys must have had a rough morning.

As we left, every single worker and/or volunteer congratulated us on getting the second shot, and, apparently living through it.


----------



## tbeltrans

oldiebutgoody said:


> Being left handed is a sign of  intelligence.


Thank you!   

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans

I have been waiting on the VA for my shot, but they are still only taking vets 70+ years old and those they consider particularly otherwise vulnerable.  As far as I am concerned, that is certainly fair so I am not complaining.

However, my wife (unknown to me) put me in the civilian lottery.  Yesterday, she was notified that my name was picked from the hat, so to speak and I get the "Johnson" shot tomorrow afternoon at the civilian vaccine location.

Tony


----------



## Becky1951

tbeltrans said:


> I have been waiting on the VA for my shot, but they are still only taking vets 70+ years old and those they consider particularly otherwise vulnerable.  As far as I am concerned, that is certainly fair so I am not complaining.
> 
> However, my wife (unknown to me) put me in the civilian lottery.  Yesterday, she was notified that my name was picked from the hat, so to speak and I get the "Johnson" shot tomorrow afternoon at the civilian vaccine location.
> 
> Tony


Let us know how you feel after getting the J&J vaccine.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

Marie5656 said:


> *I just got my first shot today. A friend told me the same thing about using the opposite arm for second shot. Did not think to ask today. I go back on April 2nd for the second one. I will have to remember to ask about it*


Both times I was asked which arm? First time I said left. Second dose right. Nothing scientific about it, I just wanted balance.


----------



## tbeltrans

Becky1951 said:


> Let us know how you feel after getting the J&J vaccine.


It is new.  This location where I am going today was just recently opened.  I am surprised that they are using the Johnson vaccine instead of the other two that the other locations around town have been using.  My wife had the Pfizer vaccine.  I don't know anybody who has had the Johnson vaccine, nor have I read of any results yet, so I don't know what to expect and I agree that folks here will want to know.

Tony


----------



## 911

I get my second dose on Tuesday. I’ve heard a few bad things from people about the 2nd dose. Why would it make a difference?

My doctors have now all released me from their care, so that’s a good thing. No more taking medications. Hooray!


----------



## RubyK

A few of you mentioned being stressed before the first shot. As I mentioned earlier, I have received both shots. I was really nervous about getting the first one, but it was no problem. I was a little bit stressed about the second one, too. It was not a problem. I got both shots in my left arm. I recommend that you get the shots and not worry. If too many people refuse to get the shots, we'll never be rid of Covid. I don't want to go through another year like 2020. 

Don't listen to all the idle gossip about the vaccination for Covid. Let's eliminate this horrible disease.


----------



## doat

Had both shots. First shot no reaction, the second two days of body aching and the feeling of being tired. After the second day back to normal.


----------



## tbeltrans

I received the J&J shot earlier today.  My arm was a bit sore during the shot due to the viscosity of the serum and the amount.  That soreness went away shortly and I have so far had no side effects.

Tony


----------



## mrstime

Here in out province (BC) we are in phase 2 . Those over 80 can call our Northern Health on March 22 to make appointments to get the shot. From what I have seen here and in other places I'd best get it in my left arm, because if it is going to be so sore I still will have my right arm to write. However it has been so slow I am not holding my breath.


----------



## StarSong

@


tbeltrans said:


> I received the J&J shot earlier today.  My arm was a bit sore during the shot due to the viscosity of the serum and the amount.  That soreness went away shortly and I have so far had no side effects.
> 
> Tony


It's been a few days since your vaccine, Tony.  How did you fare?


----------



## tbeltrans

StarSong said:


> @
> 
> It's been a few days since your vaccine, Tony.  How did you fare?


Saturday, when I got the vaccination, I was fine.  Last night, I hardly slept because I was achy, vacillating between being hot and having chills, and an overall feeling as if I were coming down with something.  This morning, I feel fine.  Thanks for asking.

Tony


----------



## StarSong

tbeltrans said:


> Saturday, when I got the vaccination, I was fine.  Last night, I hardly slept because I was achy, vacillating between being hot and having chills, and an overall feeling as if I were coming down with something.  This morning, I feel fine.  Thanks for asking.
> 
> Tony


Glad you're feeling better.  Hope it stays that way.  Appreciate the update.


----------



## Aneeda72

Both my son and his significant get their first shots today.  My SIL gets his first shot Friday.  My daughter is still unable to get an appointment .  She is overweight, I am really concerned for her.


----------



## tbeltrans

StarSong said:


> Glad you're feeling better.  Hope it stays that way.  Appreciate the update.


Thanks.  Apparently, it depends on the person as to what reaction you will get.  Some people have felt lousy after the Pfizer vaccine, especially after the second shot.  My wife had no reaction at all from either of those.  The J & J is new enough that I don't really know much about it other than that it is just one shot.  According to the nurse who gave me the shot, it should be about 70+% effective after the first week, and then after 28 days, around 85% effective.  How that translates into what my own experience will be, remains to be seen.

Tony


----------



## Liberty

They just came out with the new guidelines after being fully vaccinated - 2 weeks after you can gather indoors with other vaccinated folks, and no masks or social distancing!


----------



## tbeltrans

When we received our respective vaccinations, we got an official looking card indicating what vaccine was used and when.

I suppose we could be "carded" if hanging about without a mask.  Of course, the guideline is only go mask less where EVERYBODY has been vaccinated.  Seems reasonable to me since I wouldn't want to accidentally infect somebody.

Tony


----------



## SetWave

My sister who is 5 years older than me is still waiting for a shot. The roll out is definitely on big fluster cluck.


----------



## Aneeda72

SetWave said:


> My sister who is 5 years older than me is still waiting for a shot. The roll out is definitely on big fluster cluck.


My mother who is 96 and lives in senior government housing has not yet gotten a single shot.  She is nearly blind and barely able to walk and can’t use a computer.  You would think she would have been among the first, in Seattle, to be vaccinated, but, nope.


----------



## SetWave

Aneeda72 said:


> My mother who is 96 and lives in senior government housing has not yet gotten a single shot.  She is nearly blind and barely able to walk and can’t use a computer.  You would think she would have been among the first, in Seattle, to be vaccinated, but, nope.


AhHa! Washington! I should have known. My sister lives up that way as well. Terrible situation. I hope your mother is doing as well as possible.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

My two weeks are up next week. I think I will finally feel comfortable to set up an appointment with my dental hygienist for a cleaning.


----------



## StarSong

SetWave said:


> AhHa! Washington! I should have known. My sister lives up that way as well. Terrible situation. I hope your mother is doing as well as possible.


What's going on in Washington that the vaccines have gone awry?


----------



## SetWave

StarSong said:


> What's going on in Washington that the vaccines have gone awry?


Just typical poor management.


----------



## Serenity4321

Liberty said:


> Yes, it is the second shot that most often showed more side effects in the clinical trials. Also, the younger you were the more apt to have side effects (second shot).  It was that way for my husband and myself and our neighbors as we got the shots on the same day.  No big deal, like just having an "off day"... fatigue and a bit of brain fog.  Just rest and do whatever you enjoy or makes you happy for the next day.  The symptoms will show from 8-12 hours after the shot.  They lasted for maybe up to a day for us.  Not to worry...lol.


Thank you. I guess it is better to be prepared..I really assumed the first would have more side effects than the second because the body was already somewhat familiar with the contents of the shot


----------



## mrstime

Today our Provincial premier Horgan boasted that BC is doing better than expected, so instead of our age group waiting until the 22 we can call tomorrow.............that is if we can get through !


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Hubby and I both got our second Moderna shots on Friday and neither of us had any side effects whatsoever. We were prepared to spend Saturday in bed with soup but nope! Pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm still waiting for Discount Drug Mart to contact me and also I keep trying the CVS website with no luck.  I see the clinic I go to now is starting to schedule but I don't want to drive all the way there--I'd rather get mine closer to home.  I'm not really in a hurry as even before the pandemic I didn't go much of anywhere to have to worry about.  I also wear a mask when in the halls of the apt. complex I live at.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> I'm still waiting for Discount Drug Mart to contact me and also I keep trying the CVS website with no luck.  I see the clinic I go to now is starting to schedule but I don't want to drive all the way there--I'd rather get mine closer to home.  I'm not really in a hurry as even before the pandemic I didn't go much of anywhere to have to worry about.  I also wear a mask when in the halls of the apt. complex I live at.


My daughter is also still waiting for an appointment


----------



## fmdog44

2:50-3:00 PM today for the first shot. Hoping they don't cancel like they did last month.


----------



## HoneyNut

I received the first shot yesterday, I'm so happy!  I thought I had to wait for my 65th birthday but I found a footnote on the county site that said people born in 1956 could make an appointment even if their birth date wasn't achieved yet.  I signed up on the weekend and found a Wednesday appointment, I couldn't believe how fast I could get an appointment.
The vaccination site made me a little nervous, I hadn't been indoors in public for such a long time, of course everyone was in masks (I wore two) and distanced but I still felt like I was wading into shark infested waters.
I need to research how long to wait, I think I've seen a YouTube of the stats from Israel that showed there is no protection at all for the first two weeks and then a slowly increasing protection.  I need to find out how long to wait to get the maximum protection.  I am guessing 6 weeks (I got pfizer so the second dose is in three weeks, but I'm not sure how long to wait after the 2nd dose).


----------



## Aneeda72

HoneyNut said:


> I received the first shot yesterday, I'm so happy!  I thought I had to wait for my 65th birthday but I found a footnote on the county site that said people born in 1956 could make an appointment even if their birth date wasn't achieved yet.  I signed up on the weekend and found a Wednesday appointment, I couldn't believe how fast I could get an appointment.
> The vaccination site made me a little nervous, I hadn't been indoors in public for such a long time, of course everyone was in masks (I wore two) and distanced but I still felt like I was wading into shark infested waters.
> I need to research how long to wait, I think I've seen a YouTube of the stats from Israel that showed there is no protection at all for the first two weeks and then a slowly increasing protection.  I need to find out how long to wait to get the maximum protection.  I am guessing 6 weeks (I got pfizer so the second dose is in three weeks, but I'm not sure how long to wait after the 2nd dose).


I have the Pfizer as well.  After 3 weeks the Pfizer is at 90% and then, after the second shot, after one to two weeks (different places say different thing) 95%.  I recommend wearing the N95 mask.  With that mask, you do not have to wear two as it is 5 layers, but you can if you want.  One more week and I can go to the mall.


----------



## Liberty

Ruthanne said:


> I'm still waiting for Discount Drug Mart to contact me and also I keep trying the CVS website with no luck.  I see the clinic I go to now is starting to schedule but I don't want to drive all the way there--I'd rather get mine closer to home.  I'm not really in a hurry as even before the pandemic I didn't go much of anywhere to have to worry about.  I also wear a mask when in the halls of the apt. complex I live at.


They are supposed to have a big "hub" in Cleveland, so I heard on the news:

https://www.seattlepi.com/news/arti...r-6K-vaccines-daily-at-Cleveland-16003535.php


----------



## Ruthanne

Liberty said:


> They are supposed to have a big "hub" in Cleveland, so I heard on the news:
> 
> https://www.seattlepi.com/news/arti...r-6K-vaccines-daily-at-Cleveland-16003535.php


Yes I saw that, thanks.


----------



## Aneeda72

My daughter was able to get an appointment, finally, but she said she didnt think she could go cause her back was causing her horrific pain.  She has very bad spinal issues as well.  I told her to rent a wheelchair if she has to but get to that appointment.

Thank heaven, she went, and now has the first shot.  Texas has all the variants, and has reopened, and, IMO, is a dangerous place, covid wise.  While I wanted to go see her in April, my son had a fit.  My doctor said no.   So Not going.  Her husband gets his first shot tomorrow.  She got one type of vaccine, he is getting the other type.

I am so relieved


----------



## Lynk

I got my first shot March 1.  No problem.   Will get my second dose on the 22.  I hope I have no problems with it.


----------



## Liberty

HoneyNut said:


> I received the first shot yesterday, I'm so happy!  I thought I had to wait for my 65th birthday but I found a footnote on the county site that said people born in 1956 could make an appointment even if their birth date wasn't achieved yet.  I signed up on the weekend and found a Wednesday appointment, I couldn't believe how fast I could get an appointment.
> The vaccination site made me a little nervous, I hadn't been indoors in public for such a long time, of course everyone was in masks (I wore two) and distanced but I still felt like I was wading into shark infested waters.
> I need to research how long to wait, I think I've seen a YouTube of the stats from Israel that showed there is no protection at all for the first two weeks and then a slowly increasing protection.  I need to find out how long to wait to get the maximum protection.  I am guessing 6 weeks (I got pfizer so the second dose is in three weeks, but I'm not sure how long to wait after the 2nd dose).


Its two weeks after the second shot.  Then you have full vaccination protection.


----------



## Pecos

I got my second Pfizer shot this morning. I have experienced a slight bit of nausea, but it is barely noticeable and doesn't interfere with the aroma of my wife's cooking.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> I got my second Pfizer shot this morning. I have experienced a slight bit of nausea, but it is barely noticeable and doesn't interfere with the aroma of my wife's cooking.


I felt a little worst the second day, was tired but was fine on the third day


----------



## Pappy

I got my second shot, moderna, yesterday. Feeling quite lousy right now, but I’m sure it will pass.


----------



## Serenity4321

Has anyone heard that if you do not have a reaction to the shot it didn't 'take'
 I don't really believe this..but maybe I will google ..just in case


----------



## Aneeda72

Serenity4321 said:


> Has anyone heard that if you do not have a reaction to the shot it didn't 'take'
> I don't really believe this..but maybe I will google ..just in case


I don’t think that’s true


----------



## Irwin

I got my shot this afternoon. I had a slight headache and a bit of nausea, but it went away.


----------



## Ruthanne

Serenity4321 said:


> Has anyone heard that if you do not have a reaction to the shot it didn't 'take'
> I don't really believe this..but maybe I will google ..just in case


I've never heard that before and don't believe it's true.  When I got the flu shot I didn't have any reaction at all and I have no doubt that it worked.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> I've never heard that before and don't believe it's true.  When I got the flu shot I didn't have any reaction at all and I have no doubt that it worked.


When my son’s girlfriend got COVID her symptoms were a very mild cold, while my son was moderately ill.  She tested because he tested positive, and she was positive as well.  It is clear that virus affects people differently so I am sure the vaccine does as well.

Myself, my son, his girlfriend, and my daughter  had the sore arms from hell from the vaccine.  My husband“s arm didn’t hurt at all.  Just depends on who you are, like everything else in life.


----------



## HoneyNut

Serenity4321 said:


> Has anyone heard that if you do not have a reaction to the shot it didn't 'take'


Since so many people seem to have a more intense response to the second shot, it sounds like a possibility that not having a reaction might mean the first didn't 'take' very well.  I wonder if someone had covid itself whether they would have a more intense reaction to the first shot?  Maybe all due to random individual immune system responses though.


----------



## StarSong

HoneyNut said:


> Since so many people seem to have a more intense response to the second shot, it sounds like a possibility that not having a reaction might mean the first didn't 'take' very well.  I wonder if someone had covid itself whether they would have a more intense reaction to the first shot?  Maybe all due to random individual immune system responses though.


My understanding is that if you haven't had Covid, the first shot helps your system build up antibodies, then the second shot causes them to ramp up.  So the second shot will likely cause a bigger response. 

If you've already had Covid, the first shot causes the ramp up, and therefore a big response. Not sure how the second shot goes in that scenario though.


----------



## Serenity4321

StarSong said:


> My understanding is that if you haven't had Covid, the first shot gives your body helps your system build up antibodies, then the second shot causes them to ramp up.  So the second shot will likely cause a bigger response.
> 
> If you've already had Covid, the first shot causes the ramp up, and therefore a big response. Not sure how the second shot goes in that scenario though.


That explanation makes sense TY


----------



## Serenity4321

StarSong said:


> My understanding is that if you haven't had Covid, the first shot gives your body helps your system build up antibodies, then the second shot causes them to ramp up.  So the second shot will likely cause a bigger response.
> 
> If you've already had Covid, the first shot causes the ramp up, and therefore a big response. Not sure how the second shot goes in that scenario though.


oops accidental click


----------



## Aneeda72

HoneyNut said:


> Since so many people seem to have a more intense response to the second shot, it sounds like a possibility that not having a reaction might mean the first didn't 'take' very well.  I wonder if someone had covid itself whether they would have a more intense reaction to the first shot?  Maybe all due to random individual immune system responses though.


Son has Covid; moderate, no response to vaccine, his girlfriend had mild covid and quite a reaction to the first shot that lasted 2 days.


----------



## Serenity4321

Aneeda72 said:


> Son has Covid; moderate, no response to vaccine, his girlfriend had mild covid and quite a reaction to the first shot that lasted 2 days.


Well wishes for your son and his girlfriend..My brother was in the hospital for a month and is fine today.


----------



## jujube

The Spousal Equivalent got his second shot yesterday afternoon and today he's sick.  Low-grade fever, a little achiness, extreme tiredness and some nausea.  As he's almost never sick, I'm afraid it's a reaction to the vaccine, which I have read can happen sometimes with the second shot.

I got MY second one today.  Now I'm questioning every little twinge.  Am I hot?  Am I more tired than usual?  Was that a wave of nausea?  Arrrggghhhh, the hypochondria gene is awakening!!!  Am I going to get sick?  Only time will tell.  If I don't wake up tomorrow morning, just remember I love you all and I'll put in a good work for ya with the Guy upstairs or the guy downstairs.....LOL.


----------



## Butterfly

I got my first shot today of the Pfizer vaccine.  My arm is a bit sore, but that's it so far, except for a bit of a headache.  The NM DOH clinic to which my appointment was assigned was quick, efficient and friendly.


----------



## Furryanimal

Got my first Jab yesterday-Astra Zeneca.Would have refused Pfizer.
Not even got a sore arm...and vaccinations must return us to complete normality or what’s the point of them?


----------



## Aneeda72

Furryanimal said:


> Got my first Jab yesterday-Astra Zeneca.Would have refused Pfizer.
> Not even got a sore arm...and vaccinations must return us to complete normality or what’s the point of them?


Why would you refuse Pfizer?  It’s supposed to be the best one and is the only vaccine that people 16 years and above are approved to receive here in the states.  That says to me, it’s the safest vaccine or at least more tested.

The Astra-Zeneca one, as I understand it, is the one that might be causing blood clots and the one that several countries are refusing to give at this point in time.  Although I think it may be a certain batch of Astra Zeneca.

The Astra Zeneca is not in the USA yet.  I would have liked to the Johnson vaccine, only one shot but I got the Pfizer.  Had to take what they had, and so glad I am fully vaccinated


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Getting our second one today!  Doing a happy dance


----------



## Furryanimal

Aneeda72 said:


> Why would you refuse Pfizer?  It’s supposed to be the best one and is the only vaccine that people 16 years and above are approved to receive here in the states.  That says to me, it’s the safest vaccine or at least more tested.
> 
> The Astra-Zeneca one, as I understand it, is the one that might be causing blood clots and the one that several countries are refusing to give at this point in time.  Although I think it may be a certain batch of Astra Zeneca.
> 
> The Astra Zeneca is not in the USA yet.  I would have liked to the Johnson vaccine, only one shot but I got the Pfizer.  Had to take what they had, and so glad I am fully vaccinated


There have been cases of anaphylaxis with Pfizer and it was suggested that those with previous bad reactions to a vaccine should not have it..I have form there...


----------



## Aneeda72

Furryanimal said:


> There have been cases of anaphylaxis with Pfizer and it was suggested that those with previous bad reactions to a vaccine should not have it..I have form there...


Oh yes if you had anaphylactic reaction to meds, then you had to wait half hour instead of 15 minutes.  It is not so much the vaccine but your bodies response to meds.  Since I had this reaction to two different meds, I had to wait the half hour.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I'm getting my first dose later this morning. Second dose is scheduled for April 11.


----------



## DaveA

Had 'em both - Pfizer -  A bit sleepy for a couple of days after the second shot.  Same with my wife but no other ill effects.  We're in our mid/late 80's and my wife had been ill for the past year with  Vasculitis so her health is not the best at the moment.  Her specialist recommended that she get the vaccine as soon as possible, which she did.


----------



## jujube

Spoke too soon......  I've been sleeping all day.  Bad headache and fever. Achy.  

The Spousal Equivalent seems to be over his, though, so I have great hopes for tomorrow.


----------



## Butterfly

Aneeda72 said:


> Why would you refuse Pfizer?  It’s supposed to be the best one and is the only vaccine that people 16 years and above are approved to receive here in the states.  That says to me, it’s the safest vaccine or at least more tested.
> 
> The Astra-Zeneca one, as I understand it, is the one that might be causing blood clots and the one that several countries are refusing to give at this point in time.  Although I think it may be a certain batch of Astra Zeneca.
> 
> The Astra Zeneca is not in the USA yet.  I would have liked to the Johnson vaccine, only one shot but I got the Pfizer.  Had to take what they had, and so glad I am fully vaccinated



Yeah, it's the Astra Zeneca one with the blod clotting problem.  Not approved in the USA.


----------



## Butterfly

jujube said:


> Spoke too soon......  I've been sleeping all day.  Bad headache and fever. Achy.
> 
> The Spousal Equivalent seems to be over his, though, so I have great hopes for tomorrow.



Yeah, I spoke too soon, too.  I've also slept most of the day.  I've had body aches worse than my usual arthritis and also a headache; no appetite at all.


----------



## Kaila

Butterfly said:


> Yeah, I spoke too soon, too.


Most people feel better, in a very short amount of days. Hope you do too!


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

Tomorrow is the day ( or is that D-Day) that Moderna is supposed to put me at 95% efficacy. So I just made long overdue appointments for dental and vision next week.


----------



## jujube

OK, back to normal today!  Just a little foggy-headed, but that's probably from sleeping so much.


----------



## jujube

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Tomorrow is the day ( or is that D-Day) that Moderna is supposed to put me at 95% efficacy. So I just made long overdue appointments for dental and vision next week.



I've read that you're supposed to give it two weeks to work up to its full potential.  Who knows?


----------



## IrisSenior

My hubby is booked tonight at 8:45 pm at at a drug store. This is for 60-64 yr olds. I will need to wait for mine.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

jujube said:


> I've read that you're supposed to give it two weeks to work up to its full potential.  Who knows?


That is what D-Day is! Day 14.


----------



## RadishRose

I got my second shot of Pfizer yesterday. No side effects aside from feeling tired. Went to bed early. Woke up for awhile, but went back to sleep.


----------



## digifoss

The guy that works for me got his second shot ( Moderna ) Monday afternoon.  He was foggy all day Tuesday and still weak today.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I just signed up online with Kaiser yesterday to be on a waiting list for an appointment for my COVID-19 vaccination.  Today, I already received an email to set an appointment, and I had to choose the acceptable locations, I chose the two nearest my home.  I then chose the date and time.

I will be going this Saturday at 11:30 AM.  Not sure which vaccine I'll be getting, but I hope if a second shot is needed I can set up the appointment for that while I'm there.  I'll post again saying how it went, or if I had any side effects, I don't expect to have any.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Serenity4321 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm   I got my first shot 3/3 and had no reaction. Waiting for my 2nd on 4/2
> My question..is it possible to get your first shot with no side effects and the second to have side effects?? I was thinkong/hoping  if I did not have a reactino to the first I would be fine with the second.. Maybe I should not ask...


Got both Moderna. No reaction to the 1st except a sore arm, 2nd had a headache, that was it.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Also providing care for a 90 year old relative while his daughter and hubby take care of business out of state... he had his 1st shot in January, 2nd, 2/13, both Moderna, not one side effect!
He has some pre existing issues as well.
As Nike would say, “just do it!”


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Had our second shot on Sunday. Moderna. Oth of us had a sore arm, a little headachy and chills on Monday, and fatigue, but boy did I have a strange allergic reaction!

soon after returning home on Sunday, I started sneezing. Not little dainty sneezes, but rather big whopping almost violent sneezing. And my nose started running (flowing.)

Not being the brightest egg in the carton, apparently, I thought I was getting a cold. This went on all day Sunday, and Monday.

Finally, on Tuesday morning I couldn’t take any more. The violent sneezes were so close together that it was getting hard to breathe.

So I rummaged thru our medicine stash looking for something, anything, that offered some relief. 
Found a box of Benadryl.. it said for runny nose, sneezing. Popped one of those suckers into my mouth and BAM! Within a half hour it all just stopped...never to return since.

Weird...and a side effect I hadn’t heard of before.


----------



## Chet

I just came back after my second shot of the Pfizer vaccine. It was easier this time because I knew where I was going and what expect. Last time it was snowing with slippery roads. Today it is clear and dry. It's supposed to take two weeks or so for full effect, but still have to wear a mask. No side effects so far. I'm looking forward to having a more normal life. Alleluia!


----------



## garyt1957

Serenity4321 said:


> Has anyone heard that if you do not have a reaction to the shot it didn't 'take'
> I don't really believe this..but maybe I will google ..just in case


Totally false as is the idea if you get really sick , you somehow got better protection, it's all just how every individual body reacts.


----------



## garyt1957

HoneyNut said:


> Since so many people seem to have a more intense response to the second shot, it sounds like a possibility that not having a reaction might mean the first didn't 'take' very well.  I wonder if someone had covid itself whether they would have a more intense reaction to the first shot?


Yes, someone above posted that they did and my Dad and I did. It's akin to getting your second shot because our bodies are already primed.


----------



## Aneeda72

garyt1957 said:


> Yes, someone above posted that they did and my Dad and I did. It's akin to getting your second shot because our bodies are already primed.


My son had Covid-19 but he did not have anything but a sore arm with the first shot.


----------



## garyt1957

StarSong said:


> My understanding is that if you haven't had Covid, the first shot helps your system build up antibodies, then the second shot causes them to ramp up.  So the second shot will likely cause a bigger response.
> 
> If you've already had Covid, the first shot causes the ramp up, and therefore a big response. Not sure how the second shot goes in that scenario though.


As I posted  a minute ago, the second shot doesn't seem to help at all . France and Spain recommend no second shot for covid survivors


----------



## Pepper

The second shot I didn't even have a sore arm.  On the way home, I did stop for bagels, so I have bagels, a good thing.


----------



## garyt1957

Here's a quote on getting a the vaccine if you've had covid:

A study out of the Icahn School of Medicine at Mount Sinai in New York—which was published online as a pre-print on Feb. 1 and has not yet been peer-reviewed—looked at 231 vaccinated patients' post-dose symptoms. Of those studied, 83 people had previously been infected with COVID-19 and 148 had not. The results showed that patients who had previously battled the virus reported symptoms of headache, fever, chills, fatigue, and muscle and joint pain after the first shot more often than the patients who had never been ill with the disease, The New York Times reports. Those who had previously suffered through COVID also showed much higher antibody levels in their systems after each of the doses of the vaccine, leading researchers to deduce that one dose may be enough for people who've had COVID.

“I think one vaccination should be sufficient,” study author Florian Krammer, PhD, a virologist at the Icahn School of Medicine at Mount Sinai, told The Times. “This would also spare individuals from unnecessary pain when getting the second dose, and it would free up additional vaccine doses,” he added. And for more on where you can get your shot, check out If You Live in These States, You Can Now


----------



## garyt1957

VERIFY
VERIFY: US officials say to get two vaccine doses, even if you've had COVID-19​France has decided to give people who have recovered from COVID-19 just one mRNA dose. United States regulators say there's not enough data.



























Author: Mia Salenetri (WUSA9)
Published: 3:20 PM CST March 12, 2021
Updated: 3:20 PM CST March 12, 2021





WASHINGTON — While the world works to end the pandemic, different countries are taking different approaches to vaccination. Some countries have amended vaccine recommendations to only require one mRNA dose for people who have previously been infected with and recovered from COVID-19.
That's caused a bit of confusion online as we interact with people from all around the world. Some headlines and viral posts may lead you to believe that the one-dose recommendation is the same in the United States. Officials say that's false.

*QUESTION:*
If you’ve recovered from coronavirus, do you only need one dose of the Moderna or Pfizer vaccine instead of two?
*ANSWER:*
Not in the United States. Regulators and officials say these are important questions to ask, but data is too preliminary to change official recommendations. As of right now, everyone who receives an mRNA vaccine should get two doses.
*SOURCES:*

Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)
Food and Drug Administration (FDA)
*PROCESS:*
A number of peer-reviewed studies have been published recently which show promising results on this. This NIH-supported study found that people who had recovered from COVID-19 showed a large immune response to the first dose of an mRNA vaccine, similar to how uninfected people responded to their second dose.
The mRNA vaccines work by directly injecting the genetic instructions for the spike protein on SARS-CoV-2, which is the virus that causes COVID-19.
When your immune system confronts that spike protein, your cells learn how to fight it off; this scrimmage prepares you to fight off COVID-19 should you ever come in contact with it.
_You can watch a full mRNA vaccine explainer here:_







All this new data suggests that your body is already primed, in a sense, to recognize and fight against SARS-CoV-2. If this is true, getting two mRNA doses would essentially be two different scrimmages for your immune system.
However, while this data is promising, it is still very preliminary. The VERIFY team reached out to both the CDC and the FDA, and they both said they continue to recommend full mRNA dosage for all Americans, even those who have recovered from COVID-19.

In a blog published in late February, National Institutes of Health Director Dr. Francis Collins published a blog on this topic. He explains, "while much more research is needed—and I am definitely not suggesting a change in the current recommendations right now—the results raise the possibility that one dose might be enough for someone who’s been infected with SARS-CoV-2 and already generated antibodies against the virus."
France has already taken this step in the hopes that it may help to stretch vaccine supplies further. In February, French health officials determined that for people who had recovered from COVID-19, just one dose would provide an acceptable level of virus immunity.
We can VERIFY, the FDA is not updating its vaccine dosage guidelines.
​
US: You should still get 2 vaccine doses even if you had COVID | khou.com


----------



## garyt1957

Robust spike antibody responses and increased reactogenicity in seropositive individuals after a single dose of SARS-CoV-2 mRNA vaccine | medRxiv


----------



## StarSong

garyt1957 said:


> As I posted  a minute ago, the second shot doesn't seem to help at all . France and Spain recommend no second shot for covid survivors


I understand.  My question is about the physical reaction to the second shot among people who had Covid.  Was it better, worse or about the same as their first shot?       

I don't disagree that people who've had symptomatic Covid may be protected with a single shot.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Just ruminating here, the actual dose of the shot is small,.05%.
Is it possible that giving it in 2 small doses is better than 1?
Basically giving our immune systems to adjust to the vaccine as opposed to doing one which could possibly stress us causing more side effects?
I don’t have anything scientific backing this, the pharmacist that did my 1st one just remarked on it being a very minute amount.


----------



## Butterfly

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Tomorrow is the day ( or is that D-Day) that Moderna is supposed to put me at 95% efficacy. So I just made long overdue appointments for dental and vision next week.


I don't think the immunity is supposed to be at its highest until 2 or 3 weeks after the second injection.


----------



## charry

We re waiting, watching ,and seeing what happens with these vaccines......


----------



## IrisSenior

Now I heard I can get the AstraZeneca shot starting Monday so I will be calling for an appointment.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I got my first shot today at Kaiser, it was the Moderna vaccination.  Had to wait on two long lines with other people who also had appointments, but they moved quickly, wasn't too bad.  I have no side effects, and it's been around 3 hours.  The appointment for the second shot is April 17, same time and location.  Feels go to finally get vaccinated.


----------



## charry

SeaBreeze said:


> I got my first shot today at Kaiser, it was the Moderna vaccination.  Had to wait on two long lines with other people who also had appointments, but they moved quickly, wasn't too bad.  I have no side effects, and it's been around 3 hours.  The appointment for the second shot is April 17, same time and location.  Feels go to finally get vaccinated.


You do realise Seab,that you can still get the virus and still pass it on to others,
I’m doing what the government suggest and staying away from people , and if we can’t then to wear masks
It’s not a hardship for us as we ve been institutionised since Hubbys Stroke anyway ...
We Will wait until next year to see how this vaccine pans out ..


----------



## SeaBreeze

charry said:


> You do realise Seab,that you can still get the virus and still pass it on to others,
> I’m doing what the government suggest and staying away from people , and if we can’t then to wear masks
> It’s not a hardship for us as we ve been institutionised since Hubbys Stroke anyway ...
> We Will wait until next year to see how this vaccine pans out ..


The vaccine is supposed to greatly lower your risk of getting seriously ill or dying from a COVID19 infection, so I have not had the virus yet, but if I do happen to get it, I may have no symptoms at all, or they may be mild.  I intend to follow the safety suggestions that I have been following, wearing a mask around people, keeping my distance from others, using hand sanitizer when out somewhere like the supermarket, and washing my hands thoroughly when I'm home.

My husband and I have not had a big change in our lifestyle either, except for my daily long walks with my dog in the park, away from people, we pretty much are homebodies.  We go on camping vacations a couple of times a year, but we don't stay in official campgrounds, we go away from people where we are alone.   We haven't gone to concerts, sporting events, etc. in many years, neither of us are social butterflies or like large crowds.  

My heart goes out to you and your husband, it's very sad to care for a loved one who has suffered from a stroke, my husband's father had a major one in his old age, and they lived with us in our home for their last years.  Hugs. 










we haven't gon


----------



## Lynk

I got my second shot to day.  So far I haven't had any reaction to it.  Hope I don't have one.


----------



## Ladybj

JimBob1952 said:


> It's Virginia...ranked close to last in percentage of people vaccinated so far.


I know quite a few people that has been vaccinated in VA.  My hubby just signed up.  I have to pass due to various reasons.


----------



## Ladybj

charry said:


> You do realise Seab,that you can still get the virus and still pass it on to others,
> I’m doing what the government suggest and staying away from people , and if we can’t then to wear masks
> It’s not a hardship for us as we ve been institutionised since Hubbys Stroke anyway ...
> We Will wait until next year to see how this vaccine pans out ..


Same here Charry.. I will wait it out but don't think I will be getting it due to various reasons. I am mostly home..I go out to the store and back home.  My daughter and I went out to eat the other day but our seating was outside. Sorry to hear about your husband.   I pray others do not have horrible side effects.  The most I have heard so far is dizziness.


----------



## Ladybj

Lynk said:


> I got my second shot to day.  So far I haven't had any reaction to it.  Hope I don't have one.


Please keep us posted if you have any reactions.  I pray all go well.


----------



## MickaC

Compared to all of you, us Canadians, and i'll speak for Manitoba.....may be 2 months before our vaccines become completed.
I learned today while at the doctor's......we will have to go a city, 60 miles from here for our shots.
Somewhat disappointed......some don't drive......some may not have family, friends, ect, to take them.....i'm speaking of the older people on this comment.....i just think of those who can't travel.


----------



## MickaC

How far do any of you have to travel, in order to receive your vaccine.


----------



## Jeweltea

I had to go about 10 miles one way to a pharmacy.


----------



## IrisSenior

I am a different age bracket then my hubby (who has already had his first shot). I registered at the pharmacy that I will go to so I am waiting to hear from them for my first shot. The pharmacy is only about 5 min. away so not far but it is not in my area (Durham Region), it is in Toronto.


----------



## StarSong

Jeweltea said:


> I had to go about 10 miles one way to a pharmacy.


My medical group is offering it through one of its facilities and is about 5 miles away.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just under 8 miles to the local Target/CVS for a J&J single shot.

I completed my two-week anniversary on Sunday so I'm hoping that I'm good to go.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Wife and I both received our 2nd shots this morning.  
Getting the shots together just seemed like a normal thing to do, and glad we have a choice
to vaccinate or not.


----------



## Sunny

I'm still confused about how it is possible to pass the virus along to someone else, after you have been fully vaccinated.  

From my (very limited) understanding of how this works, the vaccine causes your body to make antibodies against the virus. So you can't get sick from it (or it's a very, very low probability).  So if the antibodies are killing off any coronavirus that enters your body, how can you infect other people?  All your viruses are supposedly dead, right?

What am I missing here?


----------



## StarSong

Sunny said:


> I'm still confused about how it is possible to pass the virus along to someone else, after you have been fully vaccinated.
> 
> From my (very limited) understanding of how this works, the vaccine causes your body to make antibodies against the virus. So you can't get sick from it (or it's a very, very low probability).  So if the antibodies are killing off any coronavirus that enters your body, how can you infect other people?  All your viruses are supposedly dead, right?
> 
> What am I missing here?


From what I've read, scientists don't actually know if it's possible to contract it from someone else and pass it along after being vaccinated, but because they DO know you can pass the virus without having any symptoms or getting sick from it, they're saying it's possible. 

Also there's that 5% of people who still get sick, albeit less severely, after being fully vaccinated.  Those folks can surely pass it along.


----------



## Becky1951

Sunny said:


> I'm still confused about how it is possible to pass the virus along to someone else, after you have been fully vaccinated.
> 
> From my (very limited) understanding of how this works, the vaccine causes your body to make antibodies against the virus. So you can't get sick from it (or it's a very, very low probability).  So if the antibodies are killing off any coronavirus that enters your body, how can you infect other people?  All your viruses are supposedly dead, right?
> 
> What am I missing here?


Isn't it the same with the flu?
People get the flu vaccine and some still get the flu and if you have the flu you can still pass it to others.

I'm still trying to understand it too.


----------



## Sunny

I guess the probabilities would go down as more and more people get vaccinated. If 95% of the coronaviruses that enter my system get killed off immediately, and (this is theoretical) I am not wearing a mask and cough in someone's direction, and they have not been vaccinated, those 5% that are still alive in my body have a chance of getting into theirs.

But if they have also been vaccinated (both shots), the chances of them catching the disease from me become .05 x .05, right? Which is .0025? Which is practically nothing? And if they did catch it, it would probably be milder, as the virus would be weakened?

Do I have that right?


----------



## StarSong

Sunny said:


> I guess the probabilities would go down as more and more people get vaccinated. If 95% of the coronaviruses that enter my system get killed off immediately, and (this is theoretical) I am not wearing a mask and cough in someone's direction, and they have not been vaccinated, those 5% that are still alive in my body have a chance of getting into theirs.
> 
> But if they have also been vaccinated (both shots), the chances of them catching the disease from me become .05 x .05, right? Which is .0025? Which is practically nothing? And if they did catch it, it would probably be milder, as the virus would be weakened?
> 
> Do I have that right?


No, I don't think you do have it right.  My understanding is that after being vaccinated you have a 5% chance of getting sick with the virus, not that only 5% of the virus survives in you.  

However, if you do get sick, the antibodies built up (courtesy of the vaccines) will recognize and start fighting off the virus immediately, saving you from serious illness.


----------



## StarSong

This ^^^ is just my understanding though.  I could be wrong.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sunny said:


> I'm still confused about how it is possible to pass the virus along to someone else, after you have been fully vaccinated.
> 
> From my (very limited) understanding of how this works, the vaccine causes your body to make antibodies against the virus. So you can't get sick from it (or it's a very, very low probability).  So if the antibodies are killing off any coronavirus that enters your body, how can you infect other people?  All your viruses are supposedly dead, right?
> 
> What am I missing here?


I've read that the Coronavirus can live for several hours up to several days on surfaces and objects.

My assumption is that you would still be able to pick up and spread the virus by being in close contact with other people even after you have been vaccinated.

I've had my shot but I continue to use hand sanitizer, wear a mask, social distance, etc...

What harm can it do?


----------



## Ladybj

Sunny said:


> I'm still confused about how it is possible to pass the virus along to someone else, after you have been fully vaccinated.
> 
> From my (very limited) understanding of how this works, the vaccine causes your body to make antibodies against the virus. So you can't get sick from it (or it's a very, very low probability).  So if the antibodies are killing off any coronavirus that enters your body, how can you infect other people?  All your viruses are supposedly dead, right?
> 
> What am I missing here?


I TOTALLY AGREE!!!!  I thought it was just me.


----------



## Ladybj

Aunt Bea said:


> I've read that the Coronavirus can live for several hours up to several days on surfaces and objects.
> 
> My assumption is that you would still be able to pick up and spread the virus by being in close contact with other people even after you have been vaccinated.
> 
> I've had my shot but I continue to use hand sanitizer, wear a mask, social distance, etc...
> 
> What harm can it do?


I've heard the opposite, that the virus does not live on surfaces or objects??  I guess we are all in a "learning" stage.


----------



## Ladybj

StarSong said:


> No, I don't think you do have it right.  My understanding is that after being vaccinated you have a 5% chance of getting sick with the virus, not that only 5% of the virus survives in you.
> 
> However, if you do get sick, the antibodies built up (courtesy of the vaccines) will recognize and start fighting off the virus immediately, saving you from serious illness.


I do believe we are all in the Learning stage - to include the medical arena.


----------



## Llynn

I got my jab through Kaiser. I was told I would receive the Moderna vaccine but three days before my appointment I received a message telling me that I would get the Johnson and Johnson version instead. 

Since it is about a 45 minute drive to my clinic I was glad to get it done in one visit.


----------



## Ladybj

Aunt Bea said:


> Just under 8 miles to the local Target/CVS for a J&J single shot.
> 
> I completed my two-week anniversary on Sunday so I'm hoping that I'm good to go.


Keep us posted.


----------



## charry

SeaBreeze said:


> I got my first shot today at Kaiser, it was the Moderna vaccination.  Had to wait on two long lines with other people who also had appointments, but they moved quickly, wasn't too bad.  I have no side effects, and it's been around 3 hours.  The appointment for the second shot is April 17, same time and location.  Feels go to finally get vaccinated.


Why does it feel good to be vaccinated seabreeze....how will it make your life better ?


----------



## SeaBreeze

charry said:


> Why does it feel good to be vaccinated seabreeze....how will it make your life better ?


If being vaccinated keeps me from getting seriously ill, where I need hospitalization, put on a ventilator and may cause permanent lung damage or death, that makes my life better.

If enough people get vaccinated, it will be safer sooner to gather in a group and perhaps do away with masking and distancing.  I'm in my late 60s, don't want to die from a virus at this stage in my life.  I will feel better after my second shot and when my husband is able to get vaccinated.

I will still wear a mask after fully vaccinated for awhile, until there is more proof that I can't infect someone else with the virus, if I do happen to have a mild case, or one without symptoms.

I'm not a big vaccine person, I don't get an annual flu shot, haven't for years.  I rarely see a doctor, unless I need to.


----------



## Ruthanne

I just got a text that I can schedule my vaccine shot now.  I made the appointment for this Friday.  The only thing I'm a little worried about now is parking availability at the drug store.  I think I'll try to get there a bit earlier.  They said to allow for 30 to 60 minutes of being there.  Not sure why.


----------



## Jeweltea

SeaBreeze said:


> If being vaccinated keeps me from getting seriously ill, where I need hospitalization, put on a ventilator and may cause permanent lung damage or death, that makes my life better.
> 
> If enough people get vaccinated, it will be safer sooner to gather in a group and perhaps do away with masking and distancing.  I'm in my late 60s, don't want to die from a virus at this stage in my life.  I will feel better after my second shot and when my husband is able to get vaccinated.
> 
> I will still wear a mask after fully vaccinated for awhile, until there is more proof that I can't infect someone else with the virus, if I do happen to have a mild case, or one without symptoms.
> 
> I'm not a big vaccine person, I don't get an annual flu shot, haven't for years.  I rarely see a doctor, unless I need to.


I feel the same way you do except for getting the flu shot every year. I had a very bad case of the flu in the late 90s and never want that again.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ruthanne said:


> I just got a text that I can schedule my vaccine shot now.  I made the appointment for this Friday.  The only thing I'm a little worried about now is parking availability at the drug store.  I think I'll try to get there a bit earlier.  They said to allow for 30 to 60 minutes of being there.  Not sure why.


Good luck Ruthanne.  The whole process for me took a little over an hour, but it was a Kaiser facility and plenty of parking.  Seems like there's a lot of people out making appts. to get their shots, so even though you have an appointment, there will likely be many people there with appointments waiting.  The appointment will not be honored like one at a doctor's office, they have too much to deal with.  That's how it seemed for me.  Would be nice if they had curbside and you can stay in your car, looking for one of those by me for my husband, hard to find.

I actually was getting my shot on my appointment time, but I was there waiting in long line for around an hour before that.  Some folks after I was done and waiting the 15 minutes for side effects, had earlier appointments or the same time as I did, just depended exactly when they got there and how long the lines were for each of them.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> I just got a text that I can schedule my vaccine shot now.  I made the appointment for this Friday.  The only thing I'm a little worried about now is parking availability at the drug store.  I think I'll try to get there a bit earlier.  They said to allow for 30 to 60 minutes of being there.  Not sure why.


Because of the line hon.

Some places look like this...


----------



## Jeweltea

SeaBreeze said:


> Good luck Ruthanne.  The whole process for me took a little over an hour, but it was a Kaiser facility and plenty of parking.  Seems like there's a lot of people out making appts. to get their shots, so even though you have an appointment, there will likely be many people there with appointments waiting.  The appointment will not be honored like one at a doctor's office, they have too much to deal with.  That's how it seemed for me.  Would be nice if they had curbside and you can stay in your car, looking for one of those by me for my husband, hard to find.
> 
> I actually was getting my shot on my appointment time, but I was there waiting in long line for around an hour before that.  Some folks after I was done and waiting the 15 minutes for side effects, had earlier appointments or the same time as I did, just depended exactly when they got there and how long the lines were for each of them.


We went to a small pharmacy. We had to call them when we got there and wait in the car. They called when they were ready for us to come in (probably about 10 minutes). They gave us our shots and they told us to wait 15 minutes before leaving.  There was probably 6 other people waiting when we left.


----------



## Ruthanne

Jeweltea said:


> We went to a small pharmacy. We had to call them when we got there and wait in the car. They called when they were ready for us to come in (probably about 10 minutes). They gave us our shots and they told us to wait 15 minutes before leaving.  There was probably 6 other people waiting when we left.


I'm going to a pharmacy too--discount drug mart.  They didn't give me any instructions except to expect the wait to be up to 60 minutes.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Thankfully my husband and I had both our shots. We had the Pfizer vaccine and we didn't have any reaction except for a sore arm. The line to get the shot was short and the staff was very nice, and after the shots, they watched you for 15 minutes.*


----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


> Good luck Ruthanne.  The whole process for me took a little over an hour, but it was a Kaiser facility and plenty of parking.  Seems like there's a lot of people out making appts. to get their shots, so even though you have an appointment, there will likely be many people there with appointments waiting.  The appointment will not be honored like one at a doctor's office, they have too much to deal with.  That's how it seemed for me.  Would be nice if they had curbside and you can stay in your car, looking for one of those by me for my husband, hard to find.
> 
> I actually was getting my shot on my appointment time, but I was there waiting in long line for around an hour before that.  Some folks after I was done and waiting the 15 minutes for side effects, had earlier appointments or the same time as I did, just depended exactly when they got there and how long the lines were for each of them.


I would have liked the curbside shot as well but haven't any idea where they do that here.  I was thinking about the parking and realized I can probably park at nearby stores (other ones) if I need to.  It seems Discount Drug Mart's parking lot is almost always almost full.  At least the closest one to me.  Did people waiting there socially distance themselves in the line?  I hope they will here.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> Because of the line hon.
> 
> Some places look like this...
> View attachment 156434


I hope it's not too bad where I go to.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> I hope it's not too bad where I go to.


Me either cuz waiting sucks. Good luck


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> Me either cuz waiting sucks. Good luck


Thanks.  The last time I had to wait in line for anything was the BMV for my registration.  They had a wall I could lean against!


----------



## SetWave

Number two next week. It was very efficient and not at all crowded. I feel bad for people waiting in long lines.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ruthanne said:


> Did people waiting there socially distance themselves in the line?  I hope they will here.


Yes, they were very good about that, even when there were no more circles on the ground.  Outside the line went down the block and started to bend around the corner.  There were 20+ people ahead of me, and around the same behind me by the time I entered the building.  Inside they sent us to the second floor, where there was another long line of people waiting.

I have to give the people at Kaiser credit though, the lines moved as quickly as could be expected, and there were several nurses at different desks giving shots at the same time.  When a desk cleared, they sent another in.  I went on a Saturday, so it was probably a bit more crowded.  The nurse said the weekdays were less crowded, but they had other things going on there, and this was a dedicated vaccine event.  I assume that was all the extra workers making everything go smoothly.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sassycakes said:


> *Thankfully my husband and I had both our shots. We had the Pfizer vaccine and we didn't have any reaction except for a sore arm. The line to get the shot was short and the staff was very nice, and after the shots, they watched you for 15 minutes.*


What kind of a place did you go to Sassy, was it a drug store or something like that?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jeweltea said:


> We went to a small pharmacy. We had to call them when we got there and wait in the car. They called when they were ready for us to come in (probably about 10 minutes). They gave us our shots and they told us to wait 15 minutes before leaving.  There was probably 6 other people waiting when we left.


That sounds perfect Jeweltea, easy as possible.


----------



## Sassycakes

SeaBreeze said:


> What kind of a place did you go to Sassy, was it a drug store or something like that?


*  It was a hospital near us, just about 15 minutes away.*


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sassycakes said:


> *  It was a hospital near us, just about 15 minutes away.*


Thanks Sassy!


----------



## Sunny

Mine was Pfizer also, and I did have a pretty unpleasant reaction after the second shot, but it only lasted a day or two. For some people, it's apparently like having a very mild case of Covid. And if that's a mild case, I sure wouldn't want a more severe one!

I don't think the reaction has anything to do with which brand of vaccine was used. It's just the way our bodies react.


----------



## Lynk

I had my second shot Monday.  I have felt good.  No reactions.  Arm a little sore but not bad.


----------



## garyt1957

Ladybj said:


> I've heard the opposite, that the virus does not live on surfaces or objects??  I guess we are all in a "learning" stage.


The current thinking is that very, very little transmission is from contact with contaminated surfaces.


----------



## garyt1957

Sunny said:


> I'm still confused about how it is possible to pass the virus along to someone else, after you have been fully vaccinated.
> 
> From my (very limited) understanding of how this works, the vaccine causes your body to make antibodies against the virus. So you can't get sick from it (or it's a very, very low probability).  So if the antibodies are killing off any coronavirus that enters your body, how can you infect other people?  All your viruses are supposedly dead, right?
> 
> What am I missing here?


There are two components that we get mixed up. The actual virus is Sars-Cov-2, the disease is covid-19. So while the vaccine will not stop you from getting the virus, Sars-Cov-2 it will not cause the disease covid-19. But you can still give an unvaccinated person the virus, which can turn into the disease . That's how I read it explained one time. I'll try and find the link.


----------



## charry

SeaBreeze said:


> If being vaccinated keeps me from getting seriously ill, where I need hospitalization, put on a ventilator and may cause permanent lung damage or death, that makes my life better.
> 
> If enough people get vaccinated, it will be safer sooner to gather in a group and perhaps do away with masking and distancing.  I'm in my late 60s, don't want to die from a virus at this stage in my life.  I will feel better after my second shot and when my husband is able to get vaccinated.
> 
> I will still wear a mask after fully vaccinated for awhile, until there is more proof that I can't infect someone else with the virus, if I do happen to have a mild case, or one without symptoms.
> 
> I'm not a big vaccine person, I don't get an annual flu shot, haven't for years.  I rarely see a doctor, unless I need to.


If i felt our community was doing what they should  do....I would be willing to help .....but last year I feel no one has stuck  to the restrictions ....so ...I  m not putting myself out or my Hubbys health for a load of people who don’t give a toss..... sorry......I ll keep me and hubby safe , which I have done for the past 9 yrs......


----------



## SetWave

garyt1957 said:


> The current thinking is that very, very little transmission is from contact with contaminated surfaces


Washing hands often and keeping hands away from the face helps with that problem. Now my nose itches!!!


----------



## Rosemarie

My second jab is scheduled for Saturday. Last time, I was straight in and straight out...no queue and no waiting. Hope it's the same this time.
Does anyone else find their nose runs when they are wearing a mask. I presume it's caused by condensation?


----------



## SetWave

Sassycakes said:


> *Thankfully my husband and I had both our shots. We had the Pfizer vaccine and we didn't have any reaction except for a sore arm. The line to get the shot was short and the staff was very nice, and after the shots, they watched you for 15 minutes.*


Exactly my experience.


----------



## SeaBreeze

charry said:


> If i felt our community was doing what they should  do....I would be willing to help .....but last year I feel no one has stuck  to the restrictions ....so ...I  m not putting myself out or my Hubbys health for a load of people who don’t give a toss..... sorry......I ll keep me and hubby safe , which I have done for the past 9 yrs......


Of course you should do what you feel is best for yourself and your husband.  Even if nobody around me was following restrictions, we would still get vaccinated.  That way if some infected people give us the virus, we'll be protected from a serious illness that mandated a hospital stay or death.  To me it's worth it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Rosemarie said:


> My second jab is scheduled for Saturday. Last time, I was straight in and straight out...no queue and no waiting. Hope it's the same this time.
> Does anyone else find their nose runs when they are wearing a mask. I presume it's caused by condensation?


Yes, like a faucet.  I feel like a five year old with a cold


----------



## Pinky

We finally have an appointment through the hospital, to get our shots at our local College location .. for April 1st - either Pfizer or Moderna, I believe. Second shot in 12 weeks!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

I don’t know if I shared this or not...so forgive me if I did.

We had our second Moderna vaccination a couple of weeks ago and I had an odd reaction.

i started violently sneezing and nose started flowing about a half hour after we got home. For some reason it never entered my mind to associate this with the vaccine. Just thought I was getting a cold, which irritated the heck out of me.

I put up with this for two days...absolutely miserable...before I rummaged thru the medicine box for something that would help.

pulled out a box of Benadryl. Big letters said “For Runny Nose and Sneezing!”  Popped one of those babies in my mouth and within half an hour the sneezing and runny nose just stopped. Never to return again 

must have been some kind of histamine reaction, so word to the wise....if this happens to you...
TAKE A BENADRYL IMMEDIATELY and save yourself days of misery!


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes, my first dose was today at Discount Drug Mart.  It's been over an hour with no side effects.  The whole episode of filling out papers, waiting, shot and 15 min. wait was over with in about 55 min.  Parking was fine, too.


----------



## Jeweltea

Pinky said:


> We finally have an appointment through the hospital, to get our shots at our local College location .. for April 1st - either Pfizer or Moderna, I believe. Second shot in 12 weeks!


Are you sure it is 12 weeks? Moderna is usually 4 weeks and Pfizer 3 weeks after the first shot.


----------



## Don M.

My wife and I have both received our 1st and 2nd shots of Moderna.  Neither of us experienced anything other than a very minor pain in the upper arm...which only lasted about 24 to 36 hours.  Our local county health clinic was run very efficiently, by appointment, and everyone was in and out in about 20 to 30 minutes....most of which was the 15 minute "wait" after the shot.   We are Now ready to begin a return to normal.


----------



## Lynk

My daughter got her second shot two days ago.  She called me the day of the shot and told me she felt fine.  The next day she woke up and was feeling bad.  She was running a fever and had a head ache and was feeling bad all over.  Hope she fills better to day.  She always calls me in the evening


----------



## Pappy

Wife and I have had our 2 Modena shots. Second one was a little like a hangover to me. Wife felt lousy too.


----------



## Gemma

Husband and I went and received our 2nd Moderna vaccination this afternoon.  So far, so good.


----------



## Jeweltea

Pappy said:


> Wife and I have had our 2 Modena shots. Second one was a little like a hangover to me. Wide felt lousy too.


Wife might not like being called "wide"....lol.


----------



## Pappy

Jeweltea said:


> Wife might not like being called "wide"....lol.


Guess I need spell check.  Wife.


----------



## Glowworm

Had our first shots of Moderna vaccine yesterday and they kept us for fifteen minutes afterwards. Both have very sore arms and my girlfriend was laid out today with symptoms similar to bad migraine but she's OK now, just tired. She reacted the same way when we got our shingles vaccinations. Our second Covid jab is on April 22nd


----------



## Ladybj

Jeweltea said:


> I feel the same way you do except for getting the flu shot every year. I had a very bad case of the flu in the late 90s and never want that again.


You got the flu shot every year and still got the flu?


----------



## Ladybj

Lynk said:


> I had my second shot Monday.  I have felt good.  No reactions.  Arm a little sore but not bad.


Please keep us posted 6 months to a year from now.  I pray you continue to feel good.


----------



## Kaila

Ladybj said:


> You got the flu shot every year and still got the flu?


I think that meant they'd had the flu one year and suffered with it, 
so *after that, *began getting the flu vaccine every year.


----------



## Jeweltea

Kaila said:


> I think that meant they'd had the flu one year and suffered with it,
> so *after that, *began getting the flu vaccine every year.


Yes that is what I meant. Up until the year I got the flu so bad, I never had a flu shot. I have never had the flu since I started getting the flu shot every year.


----------



## Jules

Rosemarie said:


> Does anyone else find their nose runs when they are wearing a mask.


Same for me.  My doctor laughed and said another doctor in the clinic has the same thing. 



Jeweltea said:


> Are you sure it is 12 weeks? Moderna is usually 4 weeks and Pfizer 3 weeks after the first shot


We have a shortage of vaccine in Canada.  They’ve decided it’s better that more people have some protection and that the second shot can wait 4 months.


----------



## moviequeen1

I got my 2nd Pfizer shot on Mon,3/29.I drank alot of water before and after.My shoulder was a bit sore,I iced it afterwards,before I went to bed
Its been 2 days have had no side effects like some people have experienced.I'll continue to wear my mask,its part of my daily routine now


----------



## mrstime

We had our first Phizer shot a few days ago. Absolutely no reaction for either of us. They said they will call us in about 4 months or sooner for the 2nd dose.


----------



## Jeweltea

Just got our 2nd Moderna shot this morning. Probably too soon to have side effects.


----------



## Chris21E

mrstime said:


> We had our first Phizer shot a few days ago. Absolutely no reaction for either of us. They said they will call us in about 4 months or sooner for the 2nd dose.



Four months? Looks like things are falling apart in some areas...


----------



## Glowworm

Chris21E said:


> Four months? Looks like things are falling apart in some areas...


I’m not so sure. We’re scheduled for our second shot in just over two weeks which will be four weeks after the first. But friends who have had their first shot after us are also waitng twelve weeks now. In some countries it looks to be the norm because of slower delivery of vaccine so they want as many people as possible to get their first shots. That seems to be the case here in Sweden.


----------



## Kaila

Yes, @Chris21E
@Glowworm  is correct.
That previous poster is in Canada.
Many places that have less vaccine, are trying to get as many people the first doses, and waiting longer to do the 2nd ones.


----------



## Warrigal

Our GP's wife phoned today to make appointments for Hubby and I to be vaccinated. First the influenza vaccination, then the first corona jab. I presume that we will be given the AstraZeneca serum. Italy reneged on the Pfizer consignments that we paid for but I don't really blame them; they are in much worse shape that we are when it comes to infections and deaths.


----------



## Pinky

Jeweltea said:


> Are you sure it is 12 weeks? Moderna is usually 4 weeks and Pfizer 3 weeks after the first shot.


Sorry for the tardy response @Jeweltea[/USER].

As Jules and Kaila wrote, the govenment wants as many people as possible to get that first shot. It's quite possible they will change the date of our second dose.

Neither of us barely felt the injection, had no redness/soreness, no other symptoms. We'll see what happens with the 2nd dose in July.


----------



## Marie5656

Well, I am a few days out from my second shot.  Soreness mostly gone. Just a slightly pink spot around site. And a bit of swelling.


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> Sorry for the tardy response @Jeweltea[/USER].
> 
> As Jules and Kaila wrote, the govenment wants as many people as possible to get that first shot. It's quite possible they will change the date of our second dose.
> 
> Neither of us barely felt the injection, had no redness/soreness, no other symptoms. We'll see what happens with the 2nd dose in July.


What surprises me about the 12 week interval is that it wasn't part of the clinical trial protocols.  Wondering how the people making these decisions came up with that timing.


----------



## Aneeda72

Warrigal said:


> Our GP's wife phoned today to make appointments for Hubby and I to be vaccinated. First the influenza vaccination, then the first corona jab. I presume that we will be given the AstraZeneca serum. Italy reneged on the Pfizer consignments that we paid for but I don't really blame them; they are in much worse shape that we are when it comes to infections and deaths.


You know you have to least 2 weeks after the flu vaccine but before the Covid?  Although my doctor wanted me to wait a full month after the Covid and before the second shingle vaccine


----------



## saltydog

Pfizer and Moderna have both come out in the past few days now reporting their vaccines are 91% effective for 6 months.

So it takes someone 1 1/2 months, for 2 vaccine shots and wait time, to get possibly 91% effectiveness for 6 months.  Will we all need to get vaccinated again in 6 months?  I was told at the vaccination clinic that the vaccine would last at least 1 year.

I protected myself for over a year with just a facemask and disinfectant.  Even though I got my 2nd vaccination 11 days ago, I’m now wondering if it was worth the hassle.  I'm seriously questioning what these companies really know about their vaccines.


----------



## StarSong

saltydog said:


> Pfizer and Moderna have both come out in the past few days now reporting their vaccines are 91% effective for 6 months.
> 
> So it takes someone 1 1/2 months, for 2 vaccine shots and wait time, to get possibly 91% effectiveness for 6 months.  Will we all need to get vaccinated again in 6 months?  I was told at the vaccination clinic that the vaccine would last at least 1 year.
> 
> I protected myself for over a year with just a facemask and disinfectant.  Even though I got my 2nd vaccination 11 days ago, I’m now wondering if it was worth the hassle.  I'm seriously questioning what these companies really know about their vaccines.



My understanding is that Pfizer & Moderna don't yet know how long the shots will be effective because the vaccines are less than a year old. However, since 6 months have elapsed since the end of their clinical trials they _can _now say that the vaccines are 91% effective for 6 months. 

In another few months they'll undoubtedly report their effective rates at 9 month, then 12 months, and so on.


----------



## Chris21E

Warrigal said:


> Our GP's wife phoned today to make appointments for Hubby and I to be vaccinated. First the influenza vaccination, then the first corona jab. I presume that we will be given the AstraZeneca serum. Italy reneged on the Pfizer consignments that we paid for but I don't really blame them; they are in much worse shape that we are when it comes to infections and deaths.



Sorry to hear that, hope the seniors that want it get it soon. The stress from wondering and waiting is difficult.

 Glad for some on here, including myself are done. So much more ahead to contend with


----------



## IrisSenior

Finally booked this Sunday (apr 11) for first shot - will be Moderna or Pfizer.


----------



## Kaila

StarSong said:


> What surprises me about the 12 week interval is that it wasn't part of the clinical trial protocols. Wondering how the people making these decisions came up with that timing.


I know what you mean.... it would be better to stay with the clinical trial protocols....
and of course, I dont know.....
But I think it was from a combination of their educated guesses, along with the pressure of having so many unvaccinated people getting terribly sick and spreading it further,
while even one of the 2-dose vaccines, is more effective apparently, than most of our past vaccines were.


----------



## Warrigal

Aneeda72 said:


> You know you have to least 2 weeks after the flu vaccine but before the Covid?  Although my doctor wanted me to wait a full month after the Covid and before the second shingle vaccine


Yes, the appointments are appropriately spaced. We are very well served by our GP.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Wow some of the spacing between the 2 Covid shots is surprising me.
Waiting weeks or months between regular flu, shingles, Covid etc.
Sounds logical, prudent and the safe thing to do.
But waiting 4 and 12 weeks between the 2 dose covid shot sounds wrong to me.

My husband had exactly 2 week wait for the Phizer from Germany 2 dose covid.

I just had the Johnson and Johnson from the Netherlands single dose. I am glad I did it only once. Didn't have to go through the side affects twice like hubby did.

*EDIT: *Ok I see why now thanks to @Kaila  post where she says
"Many places that have less vaccine, are trying to get as many people the first doses, and waiting longer to do the 2nd ones."


----------



## Keesha

Homeschoolie said:


> Wow some of the spacing between the 2 Covid shots is surprising me.
> Waiting weeks or months between regular flu, shingles, Covid etc.
> Sounds logical, prudent and the safe thing to do.
> But waiting 4 and 12 weeks between the 2 dose covid shot sounds wrong to me.
> 
> My husband had exactly 2 week wait for the Phizer from Germany 2 dose covid.
> 
> I just had the Johnson and Johnson from the Netherlands single dose. I am glad I did it only once. Didn't have to go through the side affects twice like hubby did.
> 
> *EDIT: *Ok I see why now thanks to @Kaila  post where she says
> "Many places that have less vaccine, are trying to get as many people the first doses, and waiting longer to do the 2nd ones."


What kind of side effects have you had, if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Irwin

I've had both shots and in another 1-1/2 weeks, I'll be fully immunized. It's somewhat comforting to know that I'm protected from serious covid symptoms. I'd hate to die from something that's preventable.


----------



## JonDouglas

Getting my one shot of J&J in about an hour and a half.  I have to drive a half hour south to get it.   Will report back on any after effects.


----------



## Glowworm

I've seen on the TV news here that they have drive through vaccination in the USA. Aren't there any recommendations about driving after the shot? Over here we have to wait for fifteen minutes after the shot before they release us in case we have an immediate serious reaction so we don't have drive through. Or does it vary from state to state?


----------



## StarSong

It depends on the clinic.  We did a walk in and had to sit in a designated area for 15 minutes.  Our daughter did a drive through.  Immediately after getting the shot she pulled over to a special parking area and was monitored while in her car.


----------



## Becky1951

Glowworm said:


> I've seen on the TV news here that they have drive through vaccination in the USA. Aren't there any recommendations about driving after the shot? Over here we have to wait for fifteen minutes after the shot before they release us in case we have an immediate serious reaction so we don't have drive through. Or does it vary from state to state?


Yes you have to pull into a space and wait 15 minutes.


----------



## Glowworm

Keesha said:


> What kind of side effects have you had, if you don’t mind me asking?


Hi Keesha, I know you asked @Homeschoolie but here's my ten cents worth. My girlfriend and I had the Moderna vaccine two weeks ago. I had a sore arm for a couple of days afterwards and it was painful to even move it, otherwise nothing. My girlfriend had a more severe reaction. She spent the whole of the day after in bed with migraine like symptoms but was OK the day after that. As she reacted the same way when we were vaccinated against shingles and pneumonia I guess she's sensitive to all vaccinations and not just the Covid.


----------



## Glowworm

@StarSong and @Becky1951 OK, thanks for the heads up. Of course they don't show that part on TV news.


----------



## Keesha

Glowworm said:


> Hi Keesha, I know you asked @Homeschoolie but here's my ten cents worth. My girlfriend and I had the Moderna vaccine two weeks ago. I had a sore arm for a couple of days afterwards and it was painful to even move it, otherwise nothing. My girlfriend had a more severe reaction. She spent the whole of the day after in bed with migraine like symptoms but was OK the day after that. As she reacted the same way when we were vaccinated against shingles and pneumonia I guess she's sensitive to all vaccinations and not just the Covid.


Thank you.


----------



## Chris21E

Glowworm said:


> I've seen on the TV news here that they have drive through vaccination in the USA. Aren't there any recommendations about driving after the shot? Over here we have to wait for fifteen minutes after the shot before they release us in case we have an immediate serious reaction so we don't have drive through. Or does it vary from state to state?



I avoided the drive-through and stayed with a pharmacy.  The only drive-through I tried was a hospital-sponsored that was for flu vaccines.

Not sure how government sponsored are run. Worry about records and how the medication is kept, especially with temperatures going up, understand they will try to keep vaccines safe


----------



## SetWave

Keesha said:


> What kind of side effects have you had, if you don’t mind me asking?


Zero, Zilch, Nada. I'm a lucky guy.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Just received an invite for my second jab - 8 weeks after the first. It's the A-Z vaccine which has proved very safe and effective in the UK.  Neither I nor Mrs.L had any side effects from it.   Even if it carries a minute risk, I despair at countries that wont use it - while thousands are suffering and dying.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Keesha said:


> What kind of side effects have you had, if you don’t mind me asking?


My husband had the 2 dose Phizer Germany and I had the J&J Netherlands one dose: Husband said the symptoms described below occurred after both dose 1 and dose 2.

Very mild full body muscle achiness. For a couple days. Sounds bad but it was barely noticeable. Just ignored it and went about our day.

I was moderately dizzy starting 45 minutes after injection which lasted for an hour or two.
We were both mildly dizzy, now and then, for the day of  and day after the shot.

We both experienced very tired, not the type of tired from lack of sleep.  It was/felt different then that. And was at times moderately severe. This occurred for  day 1 and day 3 for me.  This lasted 3-4  days for him

We both had a very low grade, not painful enough to take pain reliever, just an awareness that the head was feeling dull achy, pain. This also was not constant, it came and went 1 day for me 2-3 for him

Various degrees of nausea but never severe enough that we were concerned we might or felt an upchuck coming. This came and went for me on day 1 and day 3 after injection. I didn't have it on day 2. Husband had it off and on for 3 days. We ate even during the nausea attacks and it seemed to help it subside quicker.

We had almost no pain or stiffness in the arm. We were both advised to not lift weight above 10 to15 pounds for 2 days.
But to just keep the arm busy, moving and doing things. And when not using it to do things frequently just move it around, tighten and release the muscle.

We have done that with other vaccinations and it has always prevented any muscle ache, pain stiffness. It also helps to get the  vaccine into the system faster so it can hurry up and  do its job.
If the arm is left immobile, or pampered to much, the vaccine stays in a pool in the muscle and fat. That is why it gets a lump and the arm hurts.

Hope this helps. Drink lots of water (which you probably already do). That helps too.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Glowworm said:


> I've seen on the TV news here that they have drive through vaccination in the USA. Aren't there any recommendations about driving after the shot? Over here we have to wait for fifteen minutes after the shot before they release us in case we have an immediate serious reaction so we don't have drive through. Or does it vary from state to state?


I used the drive through....it was executed very well with multiple protection, safety, cleanliness etc procedures in place.
Everyone was required to park and wait anywhere from 30 to 45 minutes (depending on their current health and health history) after the injection before they would let us leave.

There were paramedics, nurses and an ambulance patrolling the parking lot (the ambulance was parked, it didn't patrol ). We left our car window open and our doors unlocked. They kept a close eye on us for signs of trouble and we were instructed to honk our horn and turn on our emergency blinkers if we felt anything that concerned us.
One person did while I was there. They were at her car in about 5 seconds taking vital signs etc She was Ok she just panicked and got scared.


----------



## Chris21E

Homeschoolie said:


> I used the drive through....it was executed very well with every possible protection, safety, cleanliness etc procedure in place.
> Everyone was required to park and wait anywhere from 30 to 45 minutes (depending on their current health and health history) after the injection before they would let us leave.
> 
> There were paramedics, nurses and an ambulance patrolling the parking lot (the ambulance was parked, it didn't patrol ). We left our car window open and our doors unlocked. They kept a close eye on us for signs of trouble and we were instructed to honk our horn and turn on our emergency blinkers if we felt anything that concerned us.
> One person did while I was there. They were at her car in about 5 seconds taking vital signs etc She was Ok she just panicked and got scared.



That so great to get a first person information


----------



## JonDouglas

JonDouglas said:


> Getting my one shot of J&J in about an hour and a half.  I have to drive a half hour south to get it.   Will report back on any after effects.


Got the J&J shot shortly after noon.  All the vaccine personnel, who had had the J&J shot, said they haven't had or seen any after effects and that I shouldn't have any issues whatsoever.  As of this evening, no symptoms, issues or problems whatsoever.


----------



## Chris21E

JonDouglas said:


> Got the J&J shot shortly after noon.  All the vaccine personnel, who had had the J&J shot, said they haven't had or seen any after effects and that I shouldn't have any issues whatsoever.  As of this evening, no symptoms, issues or problems whatsoever.



Wonderful... I'm still a bit tired but ok waiting the two weeks or more before I resume my previous activities...


----------



## mrstime

saltydog said:


> Pfizer and Moderna have both come out in the past few days now reporting their vaccines are 91% effective for 6 months.
> 
> So it takes someone 1 1/2 months, for 2 vaccine shots and wait time, to get possibly 91% effectiveness for 6 months.  Will we all need to get vaccinated again in 6 months?  I was told at the vaccination clinic that the vaccine would last at least 1 year.
> 
> I protected myself for over a year with just a facemask and disinfectant.  Even though I got my 2nd vaccination 11 days ago, I’m now wondering if it was worth the hassle.  I'm seriously questioning what these companies really know about their vaccines.


 So far they know the 6 months, in a year or 2 they will know more.


----------



## JonDouglas

Over 30 hours since the shot and still no soreness, aches, pains, or discomfort of any kind.  I am encouraged given the extent to which J&J was tested across a wide population and variants.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The local university just announced that they will require all students and staff to be vaccinated by June 1st as well as all incoming people in the fall.

I think that it's a good step to help control the disease in our community.

I'm curious to see how this goes and if other schools, organizations, employers, etc... may follow.


----------



## Irwin

Chris21E said:


> Wonderful... I'm still a bit tired but ok waiting the two weeks or more before I resume my previous activities...


My wife and I have one more week to wait until the vaccine reaches full immunization strength. Personally, I'm not going to do anything different, but my wife has all sorts of things planned with her friends and can't wait to be able to socialize again.


----------



## Chris21E

Irwin said:


> My wife and I have one more week to wait until the vaccine reaches full immunization strength. Personally, I'm not going to do anything different, but my wife has all sorts of things planned with her friends and can't wait to be able to socialize again.



Good for her, I'm also waiting, but will not go wild since that was not who I was before...


----------



## Nathan

JonDouglas said:


> Got the J&J shot shortly after noon.  All the vaccine personnel, who had had the J&J shot, said they haven't had or seen any after effects and that I shouldn't have any issues whatsoever.  As of this evening, no symptoms, issues or problems whatsoever.


Glad to see common sense to taking precedence over propagating Covid *F*ear-*U*ncertainty-*D*oubt.
There seems to be a large disconnect between word and deed, that must be an uncomfortable situation, eh?


----------



## Chris21E

Aunt Bea said:


> The local university just announced that they will require all students and staff to be vaccinated by June 1st as well as all incoming people in the fall.
> 
> I think that it's a good step to help control the disease in our community.
> 
> I'm curious to see how this goes and if other schools, organizations, employers, etc... may follow.



It seems some are determined to make this vaccine decision to be someone's other than ours......


----------



## Ruthanne

Homeschoolie said:


> Wow some of the spacing between the 2 Covid shots is surprising me.
> Waiting weeks or months between regular flu, shingles, Covid etc.
> Sounds logical, prudent and the safe thing to do.
> But waiting 4 and 12 weeks between the 2 dose covid shot sounds wrong to me.
> 
> My husband had exactly 2 week wait for the Phizer from Germany 2 dose covid.
> 
> I just had the Johnson and Johnson from the Netherlands single dose. I am glad I did it only once. Didn't have to go through the side affects twice like hubby did.
> 
> *EDIT: *Ok I see why now thanks to @Kaila  post where she says
> "Many places that have less vaccine, are trying to get as many people the first doses, and waiting longer to do the 2nd ones."


I had to wait 3 wks. for my second dose.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Chris21E said:


> It seems some are determined to make this vaccine decision to be someone's other than ours......


We control the decision but we don’t control the consequences.


----------



## Ruthanne

Chris21E said:


> I avoided the drive-through and stayed with a pharmacy.  The only drive-through I tried was a hospital-sponsored that was for flu vaccines.
> 
> Not sure how government sponsored are run. Worry about records and how the medication is kept, especially with temperatures going up, understand they will try to keep vaccines safe


I, too, stayed with a pharmacy--I used Discount Drug Mart with no problem.  I had tried to get the shots from CVS but it was nearly impossible to get an appointment with them and I heard others had that problem with CVS, too.  I'm glad I'm vaccinated fully now and have gone past the 2 wks. after point so my immunity should be doing better.


----------



## Chris21E

Ruthanne said:


> I, too, stayed with a pharmacy--I used Discount Drug Mart with no problem.  I had tried to get the shots from CVS but it was nearly impossible to get an appointment with them and I heard others had that problem with CVS, too.  I'm glad I'm vaccinated fully now and have gone past the 2 wks. after point so my immunity should be doing better.



Also ran into CVS was overbooked, I stayed with it, and now a month after my final vaccine, and feel great, even with my usual health issues.
Glad I'm done..  Good for you. 

I hear Moderna, Will, be coming out with a vaccine for the variant by the end of June, we shall see....


----------



## Ruthanne

Chris21E said:


> Also ran into CVS was overbooked, I stayed with it, and now a month after my final vaccine, and feel great, even with my usual health issues.
> Glad I'm done..  Good for you.
> 
> I hear Moderna, Will, be coming out with a vaccine for the variant by the end of June, we shall see....


Good to hear you are feeling great!


----------



## Chris21E

Aunt Bea said:


> We control the decision but we don’t control the consequences.


So true...


----------



## Warrigal

I had my first Astra Zeneca shot yesterday. I was given some paperwork to take home listing the possible side effects and I responded that if I didn't read the list I wouldn't actually have any side effects. The nurse laughed but I was right. I haven't had any side effects.


----------



## Chris21E

Warrigal said:


> I had my first Astra Zeneca shot yesterday. I was given some paperwork to take home listing the possible side effects and I responded that if I didn't read the list I wouldn't actually have any side effects. The nurse laughed but I was right. I haven't had any side effects.



That's great, All I had was being tired no fever after the second dose nothing at all in fact felt a a burst of energy. Now I'm back to normal.


----------



## Warrigal

I expect a bit more of a reaction after the second dose because the immune system will be primed by then. It will just mean that the vaccine is working.


----------



## Chris21E

Warrigal said:


> I expect a bit more of a reaction after the second dose because the immune system will be primed by then. It will just mean that the vaccine is working.



It did worked my symptoms were mild...


----------



## MickaC

Called the recommended # yesterday for my first vaccine.
On the menu, had stated that vaccines are been given in our town......and got through to make an appointment.
My vaccine will be on May 28......Moderma......very happy and relieved.
Astrazeneca has been available at our drug store for quite some time......i voted no on that one.


----------



## Chris21E

MickaC said:


> Called the recommended # yesterday for my first vaccine.
> On the menu, had stated that vaccines are been given in our town......and got through to make an appointment.
> My vaccine will be on May 28......Moderma......very happy and relieved.
> Astrazeneca has been available at our drug store for quite some time......i voted no on that one.



Great, I also glad I receive Moderna, did not know Astrazenica was being given. Also Moderna will have the booster for the variant soon for seniors. 

I'm still doing fine , even a month out after the fina dose. . ..


----------



## MickaC

It's official.
Got my 48 hour text reminder yesterday for my vaccine for Friday.
Tomorrow should get a text reminder 3 hours before my appointment.
Will admit.....i am nervous.


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> It's official.
> Got my 48 hour text reminder yesterday for my vaccine for Friday.
> Tomorrow should get a text reminder 3 hours before my appointment.
> Will admit.....i am nervous.


You'll be fine...just relax.  Be good to yourself.  Its usually the second shot that gives you any kind of fatigue other than the normal sore arm for a couple days.  No big deal for the 4 of us that got shots together in a big drive thru "hub"...it was a fun time, really enjoyable to see the grass roots effort so organized and happy to be there.


----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> You'll be fine...just relax.  Be good to yourself.  Its usually the second shot that gives you any kind of fatigue other than the normal sore arm for a couple days.  No big deal for the 4 of us that got shots together in a big drive thru "hub"...it was a fun time, really enjoyable to see the grass roots effort so organized and happy to be there.


Thank you Liberty.......your pep talk will help a lot.


----------



## JonDouglas

MickaC said:


> It's official.
> Got my 48 hour text reminder yesterday for my vaccine for Friday.
> Tomorrow should get a text reminder 3 hours before my appointment.
> Will admit.....i am nervous.


If you want to worry, try worrying about getting hit by lightning on you way to the appt.  There is probably a greater chance of that happening than having any lasting bad thing happening from the vaccination.


----------



## SeaBreeze

MickaC said:


> It's official.
> Got my 48 hour text reminder yesterday for my vaccine for Friday.
> Tomorrow should get a text reminder 3 hours before my appointment.
> Will admit.....i am nervous.


Good luck Micka, nothing to be nervous about, take a deep breath and stay calm.   I had the two shot Moderna with mild side effects that night and the next day. My husband got the Johnson&Johnson with no side effects at all. We're both happy we got it done. I made two sided copies of our cards to keep in our wallets in case we need them for something.


----------



## StarSong

SeaBreeze said:


> Good luck Micka, nothing to be nervous about, take a deep breath and stay calm.   I had the two shot Moderna with mild side effects that night and the next day. My husband got the Johnson&Johnson with no side effects at all. We're both happy we got it done. I made two sided copies of our cards to keep in our wallets in case we need them for something.


Same here with Moderna.  

Hubby & I photographed our cards and texted the photos to each other so we each have electronic copies of both.


----------



## Chris21E

MickaC said:


> It's official.
> Got my 48 hour text reminder yesterday for my vaccine for Friday.
> Tomorrow should get a text reminder 3 hours before my appointment.
> Will admit.....i am nervous.



That is great, I'm waiting to see how much I will be able to do. 

I did see one of my senior friend in her 80, also got vaccinated and we spent time without our mask, felt great...


----------



## Judycat

Went to the doc the on May 17th. The doc arranged the first Moderna shot on May 19th for me. When I got the shot, they gave me my vaccination card with an appointment for the 2nd shot June 16th. When I get that, I'll have a completed vaccination card, and two weeks later I can go without a mask. We'll see how that works out. Don't really care anymore.


----------



## Chris21E

Judycat said:


> Went to the doc the on May 17th. The doc arranged the first Moderna shot on May 19th for me. When I got the shot, they gave me my vaccination card with an appointment for the 2nd shot June 16th. When I get that, I'll have a completed vaccination card, and two weeks later I can go without a mask. We'll see how that works out. Don't really care anymore.



That is how I'm feeling, suffering from the negative news overload, to the point I keep forgetting to wear the mask and having to go back to get mine.

With the heat, it's getting harder to wear... Imagine trying to war it when it gets around 110F out here...


----------



## Judycat

Chris21E said:


> That is how I'm feeling, suffering from the negative news overload, to the point I keep forgetting to wear the mask and having to go back to get mine.
> 
> With the heat, it's getting harder to wear... Imagine trying to war it when it gets around 110F out here...


I'm thinking about how uncomfortable it will be in the heat as well.


----------



## MickaC

Got my first Moderna shot yesterday......all went well......arm a little sore.....no other issues.
After 28 days, can get my 2nd one.


----------



## Sunny

My first shot- no reaction at all.
My second shot - felt like I had the flu for a day or two. Totally worth it to have the protection!


----------



## Chris21E

MickaC said:


> Got my first Moderna shot yesterday......all went well......arm a little sore.....no other issues.
> After 28 days, can get my 2nd one.



That was my first few hours after, then I got very sleepy soon after.  No fever, just got hot and cold.  After second shot felt great. 
 Still feel fine  Staying hydrated helps and eating protein.


----------



## Chris21E

Sunny said:


> My first shot- no reaction at all.
> My second shot - felt like I had the flu for a day or two. Totally worth it to have the protection!



I agree, no need to justify at this point, I got to be a senior, not bragging, it's not fun, still, we try and manage. Hugs we are all good no matter our choice.


----------



## Verisure

As I was saying, I got the first injection recently with the second one scheduled for 10 weeks after. OK. But in the middle of this week I felt a cold coming on so I took a new COVID test. I found out yesterday that I have the virus and now we (me and my family) must self-quarantine ourselves by not leaving the house for one week. But then what? Anyone else been in this situation?


----------



## mellowyellow

Verisure said:


> As I was saying, I got the first injection recently with the second one scheduled for 10 weeks after. OK. But in the middle of this week I felt a cold coming on so I took a new COVID test. I found out yesterday that I have the virus and now we (me and my family) must self-quarantine ourselves by not leaving the house for one week. But then what? Anyone else been in this situation?
> 
> View attachment 167262


What a shock, this is really a serious outcome, hope you keep us updated as to what happens next.


----------



## Verisure

mellowyellow said:


> What a shock, this is really a serious outcome, hope you keep us updated as to what happens next.


Thank you. I'm 74, I've got high blood pressure and a pacemaker. I guess the prognosis is that if I'm not dead in 7 days I might survive? So far I feel that I've got a normal cold. True, my sense of smell is gone but isn't that also normal with a stuffed-up nose? So, I'll keep you updated but if you don't hear from me .....


----------



## StarSong

Verisure said:


> Thank you. I'm 74, I've got high blood pressure and a pacemaker. I guess the prognosis is that if I'm not dead in 7 days I might survive? So far I feel that I've got a normal cold. True, my sense of smell is gone but isn't that also normal with a stuffed-up nose? So, I'll keep you updated but if you don't hear from me .....


When did you get the first vaccine?  

I'm sorry that you've got the virus and hope you don't have too terrible a bout with it.  I had it the end of December and was pretty sick for a few days - feverish, burning sinuses, body aches, chills.  A cough and shortness of breath developed as the other symptoms wound down. Unfortunately, the shortness of breath, which was bad enough to require inhalant steroids, persisted for 2-1/2 months.  Everything has resolved now.  I had no underlying conditions.  

Not sure if that helps you at all, but I typed it out in case it does.


----------



## Verisure

StarSong said:


> When did you get the first vaccine?
> 
> I'm sorry that you've got the virus and hope you don't have too terrible a bout with it.  I had it the end of December and was pretty sick for a few days - feverish, burning sinuses, body aches, chills.  A cough and shortness of breath developed as the other symptoms wound down. Unfortunately, the shortness of breath, which was bad enough to require inhalant steroids, persisted for 2-1/2 months.  Everything has resolved now.  I had no underlying conditions.
> 
> Not sure if that helps you at all, but I typed it out in case it does.


I got the first jab five weeks ago with five more weeks for the second scheduled one.
I am hoping not to suffer too much no matter what happens. Yes, I have the normal cold sensations along with sweaty nights and body aches, only a slight sensation of fever although I haven’t taken my temperature so it can’t be too bad. No vomiting or sinus discomfort other than a runny nose. Slight cough and itchy throat, nothing extreme. I do experience shortness of breath but only when I wake after some (but not much) sleep. I slept about only 4 hours last night. To tell you the truth I feel like I’m going through a normal cold except for my sense of smell. Today I tested it by lighting incense and opening a jar of horseradish. Sticking my nose over them and inhaling deeply had no effect whatsoever. I can smell nothing. As I say, it isn’t too bad yet but it is only day-two of the diagnose. Should I expect it to get worse during the course of the next few days?

It is very good to hear that you have recovered well. Were you confident during the whole ordeal that it would all subside? My wife is fretting over it but my son is pleased with not having to attend school all next week.

Oh yes, your response most certainly helps! You are very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Kaila

Of course, that is an upsetting shock for sure,
and none of us can know what will happen specifically for you;

but there is actually a possibility that you will not get any worse, and you could recover as if from a cold, even though it surely is not a cold.

I am glad that so far, you don't have worse symptoms than you do,  and I will hope you will not, or that they too, will be mild and short-lived.

We are all very sorry this happened to you, though.  Take care, and we hope you can keep us posted.


----------



## StarSong

I was never seriously ill so I expected to recover completely.  During the early part I took Nyquil and Dayquil - both were great at managing the symptoms.    

Taking steroids for so long afterwards was worrisome, but my lungs just weren't up to par and needed the medication.  

With your first vaccine so far behind you, I'd hope and expect you'll have a light case. The first vaccine should have introduced your body to the virus and you likely built up antibodies in that five weeks.

My husband and daughter both had smell/taste issues, but those symptoms resolved gradually within a couple of months. No long-term problems for any of us. 

Wishing you well.


----------



## Kaila

StarSong said:


> With your first vaccine so far behind you, I'd hope and expect you'll have a light case. The first vaccine should have introduced your body to the virus and you likely built up antibodies in that five weeks.


I too, thought this is a real possibility, and something we can all hope for, for you and your family.

Btw, Verisure, it's so very understandable that your wife is worried, as the unknown can feel very daunting, for valid reasons.


----------



## Verisure

Kaila said:


> Of course, that is an upsetting shock for sure,
> and none of us can know what will happen specifically for you;
> 
> but there is actually a possibility that you will not get any worse, and you could recover as if from a cold, even though it surely is not a cold.
> 
> I am glad that so far, you don't have worse symptoms than you do,  and I will hope you will not, or that they too, will be mild and short-lived.
> 
> We are all very sorry this happened to you, though.  Take care, and we hope you can keep us posted.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Verisure

StarSong said:


> I was never seriously ill so I expected to recover completely.  During the early part I took Nyquil and Dayquil - both were great at managing the symptoms.
> 
> Taking steroids for so long afterwards was worrisome, but my lungs just weren't up to par and needed the medication.
> 
> With your first vaccine so far behind you, I'd hope and expect you'll have a light case. The first vaccine should have introduced your body to the virus and you likely built up antibodies in that five weeks.
> 
> My husband and daughter both had smell/taste issues, but those symptoms resolved gradually within a couple of months. No long-term problems for any of us.
> 
> Wishing you well.


"Nyquil and Dayquil"? Are those sleeping aids or cold remedies?


----------



## Sunny

I had all the symptoms you mentioned, Starsong, except one (didn't lose my sense of taste or smell), but I didn't even have Covid. It was just my reaction to the vaccine. It lasted about a day and a half and was probably much milder than the version of those symptoms that people get with the actual disease. But it was enough to give me a taste of it; it wasn't fun!


----------



## StarSong

Verisure said:


> "Nyquil and Dayquil"? Are those sleeping aids or cold remedies?


Cold remedies.  Nyquil also has a sleeping aid in it.  Sorry, forgot you're in Sweden.  

Here's what a blogger in Sweden says about it... not sure if this will help you or not.
https://survivinglifeinsweden.blogspot.com/2010/12/swedish-rules-drugs-are-bad-mkay.html


----------



## Verisure

StarSong said:


> Cold remedies.  Nyquil also has a sleeping aid in it.  Sorry, forgot you're in Sweden.
> 
> Here's what a blogger in Sweden says about it... not sure if this will help you or not.
> https://survivinglifeinsweden.blogspot.com/2010/12/swedish-rules-drugs-are-bad-mkay.html


What a delightful comment! What he says is true too. There are many over-the-counter chemical products that are banned in Sweden. I agree that it's a good thing for the most part but sometimes ..........


----------



## Verisure

My sense of smell is now slowly returning.


----------



## Kaila

Verisure said:


> My sense of smell is now slowly returning.


That's good news!
I was planning to ask you, today, how you and family are doing,
if you'd like to give more update.


----------



## Verisure

Kaila said:


> That's good news!
> I was planning to ask you, today, how you and family are doing,
> if you'd like to give more update.


My sense of smell is not completely back but I can smell the burning incense if I stick my nose into the smoke and right up to the glowing bit. Normally, I can't get within 3 metres of the thing because it's such a strong smell. My wife and son took the _cue-tip up the nose test_ yesterday but the results won't be in until tomorrow - they say. In any case, my wife's scheduled first injection for tomorrow had to be cancelled as we are all compelled to stay indoors the full 7 days. That's about it. I am feeling very optimistic and I also slept really well last night, finally. Yipee


----------



## StarSong

Verisure said:


> My sense of smell is now slowly returning.


So happy for you.


----------



## Verisure

StarSong said:


> So happy for you.


Thank you.


----------



## MickaC

Wednesday, i got my second Moderna vaccine.
I'm happy to say......no side effect other than a sore arm from the needle for a couple of days......same as the first one.
I will still wear a mask and social distance for a while.
If there is a booster shot in the future......i will definitely get it.


----------



## Chris21E

MickaC said:


> Wednesday, i got my second Moderna vaccine.
> I'm happy to say......no side effects other than a sore arm from the needle for a couple of days...... the same as the first one.
> I will still wear a mask and social distance for a while.
> If there is a booster shot in the future......I will get it.



Had mine in May, ñot sure about a booster yet, my symptoms were mild and I have medical issues. Still fine.

Depending on where I go and the crowds, will wear a mask indoors. To wear or not seem to be optional, in my area, other parts have brought the requirements back.

Another thing I still do is use hand sanitizer. For the record, this is my choice nothing to do with all the noise or arm twisting, since childhood vaccines have been part of my life. 

Always respect personal choice and mine to avoid danger. Hoping all are still well...


----------



## Chris21E

Verisure said:


> My sense of smell is not completely back but I can smell the burning incense if I stick my nose into the smoke and right up to the glowing bit. Normally, I can't get within 3 metres of the thing because it's such a strong smell. My wife and son took the _cue-tip up the nose test_ yesterday but the results won't be in until tomorrow - they say. In any case, my wife's scheduled first injection for tomorrow had to be cancelled as we are all compelled to stay indoors the full 7 days. That's about it. I am feeling very optimistic and I also slept really well last night, finally. Yipee


God for you
Unfortunately, mind sense of smell is. fine as well, a Skunk went by tonight...

 Wishing you well


----------



## Ladybj

No..


----------



## mrstime

My son had covid 19 a year ago last March, he recovered pretty well but everything tastes like dirt to him. He did get both Moderna shots in the last 4 months. I suspect he did it to help protect his father and I.


----------



## Verisure

mrstime said:


> My son had covid 19 a year ago last March, he recovered pretty well but *everything tastes like dirt to him*. He did get both Moderna shots in the last 4 months. I suspect he did it to help protect his father and I.


Tell him to quit eating junk food.


----------



## StarSong

mrstime said:


> My son had covid 19 a year ago last March, he recovered pretty well but everything tastes like dirt to him. He did get both Moderna shots in the last 4 months. I suspect he did it to help protect his father and I.


In December 2020 my young grandson, daughter, SIL, husband and I all contracted Covid.  Grandson was first (no clue how he got it) and everyone else in our bubble (except granddaughter) showed symptoms almost exactly 10 day later.  Both my husband and daughter suffered a loss of smell and taste, but have both gradually recovered about 90% of those senses.  That said, without testing before and after it's almost impossible to quantify subtle differences in today's sensitivity of smell and taste from what one thinks it was eight months ago. 

My daughter was affected in the way that your son is, meaning that things had an unpleasant smell and flavor. My husband described his senses as being dulled rather than dramatically altered. 

My son-in-law and I had other symptoms, including 12 weeks of lung problems for me. (No previous lung issues and I feel completely healthy again.) 

Our entire family has been vaccinated with the exception of our grandson and granddaughter who are both under 12 years of age. We all wear masks in indoor public places and avoid crowds. None of us wants a return trip on the Covid ride.  

I hope your son recovers over time.


----------



## Chris21E

mrstime said:


> My son had covid 19 a year ago last March, he recovered pretty well but everything tastes like dirt to him. He did get both Moderna shots in the last 4 months. I suspect he did it to help protect his father and I.


So hoping he recovers fully...


----------

